# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  Chemo oder Enzalutamid

## wolle48

Hallo an alle Betroffenen,

nach einiger Zeit des stillen  Beobachten hier im Forum ist es jetzt an der Zeit, mich mit meiner  Geschichte hier einzubringen, weil ich jetzt mal das enorme
Wissen der hier schreibenden Mitstreiter einholen möchte.

Alter 67
Erstdignose 02/2012
Biopsie und Staging Gleason 4+4, cT3 NO M1
PSA 52
Szinti ergab Verdacht auf Knochenmetastasen, CT hat dies nicht bestätigt. Die alk. Phoshpatase war im Normbereich.

Gleich  nach Diagnose Hormonblockade mit Flutamid und Trenatone. Nadir im  Oktober mit 0.31, danach lansamer Anstieg bis 07/13 auf 6.4. Bereits  hier
zeichnete sich die Hormonresistenz ab. Da keine Schmerzen  jeglicher Art bei ausgezeichnetem Allgemeinzustand hatte,wurde  entschieden, erst bei einem
PSA von 20 weitere Optionen zu prüfen. Im  MRT wurden aber bereits zu diesem Zeitpunkt einzelne Metastasen im Os  ilii, Os sacrum und Os pubis fest-
gestellt. Daraufhin Zometa und weiteres Beobachten.

Im November rauschte dann der PSA-Wert auf 34, jetzt wurde genauer auf die Knochenmetas geschaut. Diese hatten sich weder in Größe und Anzahl
verändert  und in Magdeburg wurde dann doch entschieden, die Xofigo-Behandlung  einzuleiten. Die 6 Infusionen , beginnend im März 1014, habe ich sehr  gut vertragen, die Blutwerte waren alle im Normbereich bzw. leicht  darunter. Weiterhin sehr gutes Allgemeinbefinden, keine Schmerzen, keine  Einschränkung der täglichen Aktivitäten, konnte weiter mit Freude  Tennis spielen oder in den Alpen wandern.

Im Februar 2015 Kontrollszinti und Blutbild nach MD. Alles im grünen Bereich, die alk. Phosphatase im Normbereich. Szinti zeigt eine deutliche Abnahme der Knochenstoffwechselaktivität, einige Vorbefunde sind nicht mehr abgrenzbar.

Im März allerdings Beschweren beim Blasenentleeren, Katheder gesetzt, 3 Liter Restharn liefen raus....da hat mein Arzt aber blöd geguckt. Gleichzeitig PSA
bestimmt und Schreck.....der ist auf 263 gerauscht. Sofort Termin in Magdeburg bei Prof Schostak, vorher noch Urlaub. Am 4.5. Operation TURP mit sehr
gutem Erfolg, PSA allerdings schon auf 724 gestiegen. Prof. Schostag hat sofort Szinti und CT angeordnet, welches am 2.6. und 10.6. gemacht wurde.
Das Szinti war der reinste Horror, Mehrspeicherung im Schlüsselbein, Schultergelenk, BWK 5,7,10,11 und 12, Os sacrum sowie Os ilii, schii und pubis beidseits.
Proximale Femora beidseits. In der low-dose CT fallen mehrere kleine Herde in beiden Lungen bis ca 5 mm auf....Prost Mahlzeit ! CT hat dies alles leider
bestätigt.

Herr Schostak hat mir daraufhin die Chemo mit 6 Sitzungen alle 3 Wochen empfolen, die ich hier vor Ort machen lassen kann.

Heute Termin zur Vorbesprechung und zu meiner Überraschung hat man das Enzalutamid ins Spiel gebracht, bei Versagen kann ja immer noch die Chemo
folgen.

Was nun, ich bin völlig ratlos und bitte um Hilfe !

Viele Grüße
Wolfgang

----------


## jürgvw

Lieber Wolfgang,

leider kann ich Dir nur meine subjektive Meinung und Erfahrung mitteilen. Ich würde noch heute sofort zu Chemo greifen, um die unerfreuliche Entwicklung zu bremsen. Aber eben: So würde ich handeln... Andere haben andere Erfahrungen gemacht.

Alles Gute

Jürg

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Wolfgang,

heute stehen bei einem mCRPC die Wirkstoffe Docetaxel (Taxotere®, Chemotherapie), Cabazitaxel (Jevtana®, Chemotherapie), Abirateronacetat (Zytiga®, Hormonmodulation) und Enzalutamid (Xtandi®, Hormonmodulation) zur Verfügung. Es gibt aber keinerlei gefestigte Erkenntnis darüber, ob es eine optimale Reihenfolge der Anwendungen gibt, geschweige denn, welche das sein könnte. Seit Zytiga® und Xtandi® *vor* einer Chemotherapie eingesetzt werden dürfen, gibt man ihnen den Vorzug, weil sie im Allgemeinen besser verträglich sind als die Chemotherapien. Andererseits führt man eine Chemotherapie durch, solange der Patient noch stark und der Krebs noch (naja, relativ) schwach ist, niemals umgekehrt. Zytiga® und Xtandi® bilden Kreuzresistenzen aus, d. h. wenn das eine bereits eingesetzt war, wirkt das andere i. a. nicht mehr so gut.
Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: Es kann Dir niemand fundiert sagen, welche Reihenfolge die bessere wäre. Lies Dir, bevor Du ggf. mit Taxotere® anfängst, diese Seite mit Erfahrungsberichten durch und suche Dir einen Arzt, der nicht zum erstenmal mit Taxotere® behandelt, bevorzugt einen Onkologen.

Ralf

----------


## LowRoad

*Wolfgang,*
es ist formal richtig, dass Abiraterone und/oder Enzalutamide im direkten Vergleich mit Docetaxel Chemotherapie, bei androgensensitiver Erkrankung(!), noch nicht erprobt wurde, so wie es Ralf schreibt. Allerdings gibt es aktuell doch eine sehr solide Evidenz, dass eine frühe Chemotherapie mit Docetaxel weitaus vorteilhafter wäre, was das Gesamtüberleben betrifft, als Abiraterone/Enzalutamide in diesen Stadien. Der Vorteil des Überlebens bei früher Chemotherapie ist statistisch um Faktoren besser als dies bei den Zweitlinien Androgenblockade Medikamenten ist. Ich hatte dazu *ein kleines Review verfasst*, vielleicht mal kurz durchlesen. Wenn Fragen offen bleiben, einfach fragen.

Im Lichte dieser aktuellen Entwicklungen ist das Angebot eine Chemotherapie von Prof. Schostak, der sicher als strenger Verfechter einer leitlinienorientierter Vorgehensweise angesehen werden kann, mehr als verständlich, und Jürg ist ein gutes Beispiel für diesen Ansatz. Die Empfehlung von Ralf verstehe ich eher nicht.

Will man über die Leitlinien hinaus prognostizieren, also auch sich abzeichnende Entwicklungen einbeziehen, wäre da noch die Radionuklidtherapie mit Lu177 gebundenen PSMA Liganden zu nennen, wie sie hier im Forum auch schon besprochen wurden. Die statistischen Überlebensvorteile erscheinen mit früher Chemotherapie vergleichbar, jedoch mit geringeren Nebenwirkungen.

Eine Kombination von Chemotherapie und Radionuklidtherapie hat übrigens eher negative Ergebnisse gezeigt, weshalb ich davon zunächst abraten würde.

----------


## wolle48

Guten Morgen 

...und vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten.

Wir wissen, dass die Chemo kein Spaziergang ist und richtig ist, man sollte sie nehmen, solange der Körper noch stark ist. Und genau das ist ja auch bei mir der Fall und es wird sich auch nix daran ändern ( Lebenseinstellung, Ernährung, Sport ). Mir geht es " saugut ", keine Beschwerden, geschweige denn Schmerzen

Daher neige ich doch eher zu Enzalutamid, um den Körper weiterhin stark zu halten. Sollte sich kein nachhaltiger Erfolg damit einstellen, würde ich sofort auf die Chemo umsteigen, was ja auch hier im Klinikum so gesehen wird. Aber dies ist die Einzelmeinung eines Onkologen, mein Fall wird am Donnerstag im Tumor-Board ausführlich besprochen, dann werde ich eine Entscheidung treffen.

Ich habe hier im Forum den Links gelesen, der zur Publikation " der Onkologe " führt und genau da hat ja auch Schostak den frühen Einsatz der Chemo mit einem sehr guten längerem Überlebenszeitraum beschrieben. Aber wie LowRoad richtig sagte, er ist ein Verfechter der Leitlinien....und ich suche jemanden, der alle Therpieansätze verfolgt, ohne dogmatisch diesen Leitlinien zu folgen. 

...stay tuned ...(Original LowRoad )

Wolfgang

----------


## RalfDm

> Die Empfehlung von Ralf verstehe ich eher nicht.


Hallo LowRoad,

die einzige Empfehlung, die ich meine gegeben zu haben, ist sich einen darin erfahrenen Arzt zu suchen, wenn eine Chemotherapie angegangen werden soll. Im Übrigen ist der Tenor meines Beitrags zur Frage der besten Reihenfolge der Wirkstoffe "nichts Genaues weiß man nicht". Man _kann_ der Meinung sein, dass eine frühe Chemotherapie gegenüber einer Enzalutamid- oder Abirateronacetat-Therapie vorteilhaft ist, aber Studien dazu hat noch niemand durchgeführt. Ich kenne nur die CHAARTED-Studie, und in der ging es um herkömmliche ADT allein vs. ADT + Chemotherapie.

Ralf

----------


## wolle48

Hallo Ralf, hallo LowRoad,

wie ist eure Meinung zum Thema Immunsystem.

Ich habe hier im Forum einen Link zur Uniklinik Freiburg gefunden, der genau diesen Weg beschreibt. In dem Bericht wird  über Immuntoxine geschrieben ( Bakterien sollen Prostatkrebs heilen ), wäre das nicht eine Option für mich ???

Wolfgang

----------


## LowRoad

*Wolfgang,*
du hast dich gegen die Chemotherapie und für Enzalutamide entschieden, dazu drücke ich dir die Daumen! Lebensqualität ist gerade für körperlich aktive Männer sehr wichtig, da bin ich mit dir völlig einer Meinung. Um diese Lebensqualität auch während einer ADT zu verbessern hatte ich auch mal *ein paar Tipps zusammengetragen*

Bei Immuntherapien gibt es leider wenig Fortschritt. Provenge® (Sipuleucel-T) ist die einzige zugelassene Therapie, leider momentan kaum verfügbar. Prostvac dauert noch. Alles andere sind individuelle Versuche kleinerer Kliniken, die sehr schwer zu beurteilen sind. Ich selbst hatte mich mal um eine Therapie bei Dr. Neßelhut bemüht, war aber von der Praxis und den übersandten Studienergebnissen eher weniger angetan, weshalb ich es vorerst unterlassen hatte mich dort vorzustellen.

Prinzipiell erscheint mir eine Immuntherapie beim PCA nur wirklich langfristig wirksam zu sein, wenn man sie mit Immuncheckpoint Inhibitors kombiniert, was dann aber die Therapiekosten schnell mal auf solide 6 stellige Beträge hebt. Das wird man nicht so ohne weiteres angeboten bekommen, fürchte ich. Ausserdem können damit heftigste Nebenwirkungen, einschliesslich Todesfolge, verbunden sein! Nebenwirkungsfrei ist nur Homöopathie. Richtige Medizin definiert sich durch _"wirksamer als Placebo"_, und hat immer mehr oder weniger starke Nebenwirkungen. Du hast eine lebensbedrohliche Erkrankung, und ich fürchte der Kampf gegen diese, wird nicht ohne Verwundungen zu führen sein.

All the best!

----------


## wolle48

Hi LowRoad,

....nicht ganz richtig, ich mache die finale Entscheidung vom Ergebnis des Tumor-Boards abhängig. Mein subjektives Gefühl sagt mir eher, auf Enzalutamid auszuweichen, aber wenn ALLE der Meinung sind, die Chomo führt zum besten Erfolg, mache ich die selbstverständlich !

Klar, Provenge ist eine Option, aber kaum zu bezahlen, ich müsste dazu schon tief in die Tasche greifen....

Ich hab ja auch schon mit dem DKFZ und dem NCT telefoniert, weil man dort an einer Forschung arbeitet, die sich mit modellierten Masernviren beschäftigt 
( Virotherapie - Dr. Guy Ungerechts ). Leider ist das eine Phase- I-Studie und noch nicht für uns anwendbar...

Sollte den hier Mitlesenden irgendeine spannende Idee kommen, die mir hilfreich ist.....immer her damit !

Und an die meinen tiefen Dank, die mir durch ihre Beiträge eine wichtige Entscheidungshilfe gegeben haben....in welche Richtung auch immer. Gut zu wissen, dass wir in diesem Forum solch ein geballtes Fachwissen haben !

Wolfgang

----------


## siwi17

Hallo Wolfgang,

ich war einmal in einer ähnlichen Situation. Nach 18 Monate Zytiga stieg mein PSA-Wert wieder an und es musste gehandelt werden. Zur Auswahl standen Xofigo, Enzalutamid und Chemo. Mein Urologe hatte Chemo vorgeschlagen. Da nirgendwo steht, welche Reihenfolge die beste ist, habe ich Gespräche in Sankt Gallen und in Aachen bei Prof. Heidenreich geführt. Alle waren der Meinung, dass die Chemo für mich zur zeit das beste wäre. Im Januar dieses Jahres habe ich meinen 1.Zyklus Chemo erhalten. Da ich die Chemo außergewöhnlich gut vertragen habe, hatte ich 8.Zyklen erhalten. Nächste Woche steht die Bildgebung an, warten wir mal die Ergebnisse ab. Bezüglich der Lebensqualität kann ich nur sagen, dass ich während der Chemo auch meinen Sport ausgeübt habe. Vielleicht hilft dir mein Beitrag für eine Entscheidungsfindung weiter.

Siegfried

----------


## wolle48

Hallo Siegfried,

...oh ja, das ist mir schon eine große Hilfe, wenn zwei unabhängige Quellen das Gleiche empfehlen. Und da Prof. Schostak mir sagte, auch ich würde die Chemo
gut vertragen, läuft es dann wohl doch darauf hinaus. Fraglich ist der Zyklus, alle drei Wochen volle Dröhnung oder in abgeschwächter Dosis in kürzeren Abständen, dazu habe ich hier keine Empfehlung erhalten.

Aber wie gesagt....ich mache das auch vom Ergebnis des Tumor-Boards abhängig. Ich muss mich nur mit dem Gedanken vertraut machen; wenn plötzlich eine
andere Option auftaucht, die schonender die Symptome angeht, neigt man gefühlsmäßig eher dazu als zur Chemo....logo, oder ?

Danke und Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Wolfgang,

ich habe mich seinerzeit für die Variante der wöchentlichen Behandlung mit einer Woche Pause entschieden und damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Meine ganze Chemo-Geschichte findest Du bei KISP im Kapitel "Texte" im Abschnitt "Therapie-Erfahrungen".

Jürg

----------


## wolle48

Hallo Jürg,

beeindruckend, deine PK-Geschichte in myprostate. Hier schau ich auch immer rein und du bist mir mit dem Bericht auch schon wohltuend aufgefallen.

Also werde ich - wenn es zur Chemo kommt - diese Variante ansprechen, sie erscheint mir sinnvoll um dem Körper mehr Zeit zu geben, sich zu erholen.
Da mein allgemeiner Zustand sehr gut ist, werde ich sicher gut durch die Chemo kommen.

Überhaupt denke ich, dass jede Erkrankung sehr speziell auf den Einzelnen zugeschnitten ist und schwer mit anderen, gleichlautenden Parametern zu
vergleichen ist.

In 2012 kursierte hier im Forum die Einschätzung - gefestigt durch diverse Publikationen -, dass die Chemo mehr schadet als hilft. Aber wie gesagt, das
war vor 3 Jahren und die Chemo-Gemeinde nimmt mehr und mehr zu...positiv.

Grüße
Wolfgang

----------


## Urologe

... man darf nicht vergessen, das Jürg seinen Gleason 10 (!) seit fast 15 Jahren "pflegt".
Ich persönlich denke, ohne Taxotere hätte Jürg das nicht geschafft!

----------


## wolle48

Hallo Urologe,

nun ja, ich pflege meinen Gleason von 8 - mitlerweile anl. einer TURP auf 4+5 gestiegen - auch schon seit 02/2012 bei sehr gutem Allgemeinbefinden.

Mich würde allerdings Ihre Meinung zu den geplanten Zyklen - 6 x alle 3 Wochen - oder eher den Zyklus, den Jürg sehr gut vertragen hat, interessieren.
Danke schon mal für die Antwort

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Urologe

Also, der wöchentliche "low-dose-Zyklus" wurde zur besseren Verträglichkeit eingeführt.
Wobei low-dose aber irreführend ist:

3-wöchentlich 75 mg/m2 Körperoberläche = 150 mg nach 3 Wochen
wöchentlich 30 mg/m2 KO = 180 mg Taxotere nach 3 Wochen

In der Zulassungsstudie hat die 3-Wochen-Gabe die bessere Statistik abgeliefert
und ist daher bei entsprechender Veträglichkeit zu bevorzugen.

----------


## wolle48

Liebe Forumsgemeinde,

nach Hin-und Her, welche Therapie für mich die Beste ist, hier der letzte Stand der Singe.

Professor Baum von der Rhön-Klinik Bad Berka hat sich auf Anfrage bei mir gemeldet und auf seine PSMA-Radionukleid-Therapie mit 177Lutetium hingewiesen,
die für mich vorteilhaft wäre. Immerhin sind damit bereits mehr als 200 Patienten erfolgreich bei ihm behandelt worden. Er sagte allerdings klar und deutlich,
dass eine Chemo bei ossären Metastasen nicht so erfolgreich wäre wie eine Behandlung mit Enzalutamid, also werde ich das machen, nachdem auch mein Onkologe dieses vorgeschlagen hatte.

Noch ein Hinweis: hier im Städtischen Klinikum Braunschweig wird - begleitend zur Chemo mit Docetaxel - eine Viable-Studie angeboten, die die Wirksamkeit
der Chemo mit gutem Erfolg verstärken soll. Wenn man Pech hat landet man allerdings im Placebo-Arm...

Für Englisch-kundige: mal googlen, es handelt sich auch hier um die Sotio-Studie...

all the best...

Wolfgang

----------


## wolle48

Hallo Forumsgemeinde,

wie bekannt, habe ich mich für Xtandi statt Chemo entschieden. Die Therapie begann am 30.6. abends mit der Einnahme von 4 Kapseln Enzalutamid. Zwecks
Überwachung des Therapieverlaufes wurde Blut abgenommen und der PSA-Wert bestimmt, dieser war auf 844 gestiegen, somit also eine deutliche Verlangsamung
der Anstiegsgeschwindigkeit von 724 Anfang Mai.

Gestern der Anruf meines Onkologen, der mir den am 7.7. festgestellten PSA-Wert von sage und schreibe 194 !!! mitteilte. Jeder kann sich vorstellen, dass die
Freude bei ihm und mir groß war und wir hoffen, diesen Wert in nächster Zeit noch weiter runter zu bekommen.

Ob das aber wieder so eine Sache wie bei der Trenatone/Flutamid-Behandlung ist, bei der der PSA-Wert auch innerhalb von 2 Monaten von 52 auf 0,34 fiel, wird
sich herausstellen. Hier wurde mal gesagt, durch eine raschen Abfall der Werte machen die abgetöteten schwachen Krebszellen den agressiven Platz...hoffentlich nicht !

All the best

Wolfgang

----------


## JoergK

Hallo Wolfgang,
das sind ja nun sehr, sehr gute Nachrichten ... sagenhaft, der rasche Abfall von 844 auf 194 nach gerade mal 7 Tagen. Mein Bruder hat auch am 30.6. mit Xtandi begonnen ... da hoffen wir natürlich, bald ähnlich gute Ergebnisse vermelden zu können.
Wo hast du von dem Fall gelesen, dass abgetötete schwache Krebszellen den agressiven Platz machen ? Soll derartiges bei dir schon einmal vorgefallen sein ?

servus
Jörg

----------


## wolle48

Hallo Jörg,

ich meine mich erinnern zu können, die Sache mit den schwachen Krebszellen hier im Forum gelesen zu haben, wo genau weiß ich nicht mehr.....

Vielfach wird auch die Ansicht vertreten, dass ein PSA-Wert steigt, wenn abgetötete Zellen in den Blutkreislauf gelangen, hab ich auch hier gelesen.
Und nein, um deine Frage zu beantworten, es ist nichts in diese Richtung nachgewiesen woren.

Mein Onkologe und ich waren auch ziemlich überrascht von diesem rapiden Abfall. Entweder waren die Eingangsmessungen falsch oder die letzte PSA-Ermittlung.
Manchmal denke ich, dass einige Untersuchungen vertauscht worden sind. Bei dem, was da rausgekommen ist, müsste ich schon erhebliche Schmerzen haben,
insbesondere nach der letzten Knochen-Szinti, die multiple Ansammlungen im Skelett angezeigt hat. Mir geht es aber richtig gut, keine Einschränkung der LQ.


Wie ist denn das TnM-Stadium und der Gleason deines Bruders und wie alt ist er ?


Beste Grüße
Wolfgang

----------


## Harald_1933

> Wo hast du von dem Fall gelesen, dass abgetötete schwache Krebszellen den agressiven Platz machen ?


Hallo Jörg,

diese Aussage stammt von Professor Böcking im Zusammenhang mit der DHB als Erst-Therapie.

*"Wenn Du heute glücklich bist, hast Du gestern nichts falsch gemacht. Und wenn Du morgen noch glücklich bist, dann hast Du heute alles richtig gemacht, genieß es einfach"*
(Lisa Zimmermann)

Gruß Harald

----------


## JoergK

> Hallo Jörg,
> 
>  insbesondere nach der letzten Knochen-Szinti, die multiple Ansammlungen im Skelett angezeigt hat. Mir geht es aber richtig gut, keine Einschränkung der LQ.
> 
> 
> Wie ist denn das TnM-Stadium und der Gleason deines Bruders und wie alt ist er ?
> 
> 
> Beste Grüße
> Wolfgang


pT2c, G3, pN0; GS 4+3=7
71 Jahre
siehe auch die PK-Historie in meinem Profil
 auch meinem Bruder geht es gut ... kaum Leistungseinschränkungen, spielt Tennis (auch Meisterschaft) und fährt regelmäßig Rad

servus
Jörg

----------


## wolle48

Hallo Forumsgemeinde,

hier ein update meines Verlaufes unter Xtandi.

Gestern Blutanahme und Besprechen der vorliegenden Werte. Alles im Normbereich ! Was den Onkologen und mich stutzig macht, ist der Wert der alkalischen Phosphatase, also der Marker, der eine Knochenumbau anzeigt und gerade bei den bei mir vorhandenen multiplen Metas negativ anschlagen müsste. Dieser
Wert ist allerdings bei 98 ( Normbereich 40-150 ), also im mittleren Bereich. Dieser Wert war auch schon seit Dezember 2014 in etwa da, wo er jetzt ist. Also
alles ziemlich rätselhaft. Vielleicht kann jemand aus der Forumsgemeinde eine Interpretation aus seiner Sicht dazu geben....

Und für Jörg....was machen denn die Werte deines Bruders unter Xtandi? 

Gruß an alle
Wolfgang

----------


## uwes2403

Moin Wolfgang,

ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie sensibel der Wert ist.

Von Juli 2014 bis Januar 2015 hatte ich folgende Werte (3 monatlich gemessen) 80, 97, 88, 65....in dieser Zeit ist meine Knochenmetastase herangewachsen.....am 30.6.15 (6 wochen nach Bestrahlung der M.) lag die AP bei 78.

Also immer alles im Normbereich....stellt sich mir die Frage, wie massiv denn der Knochenumbau sein muß, damit die AP diesen anzeigt...

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Andreas 69

Hallo liebe Forumsmitglieder,

auch mein Vater hat sich im März dieses Jahres nach angeratener Chemo für Xtandi entschieden.

Die ersten Wochen waren dabei sehr erfreulich - das körperliche Wohlbefinden hat sich verbessert und der PSA-Wert ist gesunken. Seit ein paar Wochen leidet er nun aber unter Übelkeit und Appetitlosigkeit. Dies hat sich mittlerweile soweit verstärkt, dass er sogar das Absetzen von Xtandi in Erwägung gezogen hat.

Hat jemand von ähnlichen Nebenwirkungen bei Xtandi gehört oder diese selbst erlebt? 

Parallel zur Xtandi-Therapie bekommt mein Vater weiterhin Firmagon (Degarelix). Könnten die Nebenwirkungen auch aus der Kombination der Medikamente resultieren (Firmagon hat er immer gut vertragen)?

Viele Grüße
Andreas

----------


## wolle48

Guten Morgen an alle !

Andreas: ich hoffe für deinen Vater, dass die Situation sich verbessert hat und er nun doch wieder das Xtandi nehmen kann. Von Übelkeit und Erbrechen habe ich noch nichts gehört und ich hoffe für mich, dass das auch nicht eintritt. Ich kann mir das auch nicht vorstellen, denn diese NW sind nicht beschrieben worden..

Uwe: oh ja, das ist eine spannende Frage, ich werde sie meinem Onkologen am Montag stellen. Merkwürdig ist es schon bei dir, sollte man doch annehmen, dass
nach einer Bestrahlung der Wert ziemlich heftig sinken sollte, bestimt aber in Richtung unterster Wert.

Und dann allgemein: mir die Entscheidung für Chemo oder Enzalutamid zu überlassen, war gar nicht so frei, wie mir mein Onkologe kürzlich beiläufig sagte. Hätte ich Schmerzen gehabt, wäre sofort die Chemo eingeleitet worden, das ist wohl Standard. Da habe ich wohl doch noch mal zienlich Glück gehabt...Jetzt werden wir in 2 Wochen nochmal den PSA-Wert bestimmen lassen und hoffentlich ist der weiter gefallen. Wobei der mich inzwischen nicht mehr so aufregt, weil unser ge-
schätzter Prof. Schostak mir verdeutlichte, das es mehr auf die Remission der Metas ankommt als ständig auf den PSA-Wert zu schielen...

Schönen Sonntag
Wolfgang

----------


## JoergK

> Und für Jörg....was machen denn die Werte deines Bruders unter Xtandi? 
> 
> Gruß an alle
> Wolfgang


bei meinem Bruder steht der nächste PSA-Wert erst in ca. 2 Wochen an ... wir sind schon sehr neugierig auf das Ergebnis.

servus
Jörg

----------


## JoergK

> Guten Morgen an alle !
> 
> 
> Und dann allgemein: mir die Entscheidung für Chemo oder Enzalutamid zu überlassen, war gar nicht so frei, wie mir mein Onkologe kürzlich beiläufig sagte. Hätte ich Schmerzen gehabt, wäre sofort die Chemo eingeleitet worden, das ist wohl Standard. Da habe ich wohl doch noch mal zienlich Glück gehabt...Jetzt werden wir in 2 Wochen nochmal den PSA-Wert bestimmen lassen und hoffentlich ist der weiter gefallen. Wobei der mich inzwischen nicht mehr so aufregt, weil unser ge-
> schätzter Prof. Schostak mir verdeutlichte, das es mehr auf die Remission der Metas ankommt als ständig auf den PSA-Wert zu schielen...
> 
> Schönen Sonntag
> Wolfgang


Hallo Wolfgang,

nun, es ist auf jeden Fall sehr beruhigend, wenn sich der PSA-Wert (deutlich) verbessert :-)

servus
Jörg

aber kannst du mir sagen, wie Prof. Schostak die Remission der Metas kontrolliert, Szinti oder MRT oder sonst was ?

----------


## wolle48

Hallo Jörg und Uwes2403,

wie Prof. Schostak die Remission bestimmen will, weiß ich nicht, ich lass das auch hier im Klinikum machen, wo meine Verlaufskontrolle unter Xtandi erfolgt.
Die lassen sich die DVD aus Magdeburg schicken und vergleichen dann das Ergebnis, ob mit MRT oder CT, Szinti wahrscheinlich auch noch...

Uwe,

die Frage nach dem kritischen Wert der AP konnte mir niemand beantworten, die wollten sich zum nächsten Besuch schlau machen. Aber vielleicht kann einer der hier mitlesenden etwas dazu sagen, insbes. Urologe fs..(Frank Schulenburg in Hamburg sicher...?).

Ich werde weiter hier berichten !

Alles Gute
Wolfgang

----------


## Dieterkarl

Hallo zusammen!

kann hier zwar nichts wissenschaftliches oder fachlich besonders kompetentes beitragen, aber eben meinen speziellen Wert.
Bei meiner Szinti wurde eine Metastase im rechten Beckenknochen entdeckt und die Alkalischen Phosphatase lagen vor Theraphiebeginn bei 145.
Als Regelwert war auf dem Laborbericht 40-129. Hoffe, dass ich da nach Abschluss meiner Bestrahlungseinheiten schnell hinkomme.

Beste Wünsche und Grüße an alle hier!
Dieter

----------


## wolle48

Hallo @

heute ein update meiner Laborwerte, die Blutwerte sind alle in Ordnung, die AP bei 108 und der PSA-Wert - nach 4 Wochen Einnahme - auf inzwischen 140 
gesunken. Ich hätte nix dagegen, wenn sich diese erfreuliche Entwicklung in den nächsten Wochen weiter so nach unter entwickelt.

Allen hier gleichfalls Betroffenen unter Xtandi den gleichen positiven positiven Effekt !

Herzliche Grüße
Wolfgang

----------


## uwes2403

Prima....

Die AP ist allerdings gestiegen (wenn auch immer noch im Normbereich) - hast Du evtl. mal hinterfragt, wie dieser Wert überhaupt zu deuten  oder wie hoch seine Aussagekraft ist ?

Schönen Gruß

Uwe

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Wolfgang, hallo Uwe,

*hier* - ein erster Hinweis.

*Habe Mut, dich deines eigenen Verstandes zu bedienen.*
Immanuel Kant

Gruß Harald

----------


## wolle48

Hallo Harald,

....na das ist ja mal ein richtig guter Link ( neben ganz vielen anderen, die du hier einstellst :-). Was mir neu ist und jetzt geklärt, die AP ist nicht nur ein
Knochenumbaumarker, sondern auch insbesondere der Leberfunktion. Die ist gottseidank laut dem letzten CT frei von Metas....hoffentlich. Ich wünschte mir aber
durchaus einen niedrigeren Wert der AP und hoffe, dass die Leber nicht doch noch was abbekommt, nachdem in beiden Lungen pulmonale Herdsetzungen zu sehen
sind. Hierüber sind die Aussagen aber nicht eindeutig in Richtung Metas, ich hatte sowas schon in 12/2013...also schaun mer mal..

Alles Gute
Wolfgang

----------


## wolle48

Guten Morgen liebe Forumsgemeide,

heute ein update zu meiner Krankengeschichte.

Am 21.9. Blutabnahme und Ermitteln des unter Xtandi ( Enzalutamid ) rapide gesunkenen PSA-Wert. Dieser ist - warum auch immer - seit der letzten Messung am 14.8. auf leider 201 gestiegen. Nun droht das Ende dieser Therapie und
die Chemo soll folgen.

Die Ärzte sagen aber, wir wollen erstmal das CT Anfang Oktober abwarten, wie sich die Metas entwickelt haben, allen
auf den PSA-Wert zu schielen, macht wenig Sinn und micht nur verrückt.

Erstmals nach dreieihalb Jahren ist meine Fröhlichkeit gestern in den Keller gerauscht. Aber meine liebe Frau baut mich
immer wieder auf und gibt mir Kraft, nicht so negativ zu denken. Denn was sind die Folgen, sollte sich die Bildgebung
als grausam erweisen ? Chemo und dann ????

Wenn die Chemo die Werte genau so lange runterbringt wie das Xtandi....na dann...gute Nacht ! Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass nach nur 3 Monaten Ende der Fahnenstange ist. Aber wie gesagt, das kann auch ein Ausreisser sein, weil man bei mir
im Urin Entzündungswerte festgestellt hat und ich z.Zt. eine Erkältung auskuriere.....alles Annahmen, die hoffentlich so
eintreten.

Irgenwo hier im Forum oder in myprostate haben ich gelesen, dass der PSA-Wert steigen kann, wenn Tumorzellen absterben. Schön wär's ja, wer kann dazu was sagen ??

Sonniges Wochenende an alle
Wolfgang

----------


## LowRoad

> ... alle(i)n auf den PSA-Wert zu schielen, macht wenig Sinn und micht nur verrückt...


Normalerweise korreliert der PSA Wert schon mit der Progression. Seltene Ausnahmen, die es gibt, zur Regel zu erklären finde ich schon etwas unprofessionell.




> ...Irgenwo hier im Forum oder in myprostate haben ich gelesen, dass der PSA-Wert steigen kann, wenn Tumorzellen absterben. Schön wär's ja, wer kann dazu was sagen ??


Nein, das ist eine manchmal geäusserte, aber unbelegte, Hypothese um Patienten ruhigzustellen. Dies existiert nur bei Strahlentherapie (RT) als Primärtherapie ohne begleitende Hormonblockade (ADT), auch als PSA-Bounce beschrieben.

----------


## wolle48

Hallo Andi,

danke für die Aufklärung ! Also muss ich damit rechnen, doch in die Chemo zu gehen....wenn das CT nicht doch ein
beruhigendes Ergebnis bringen sollte. Die Aussage, die ich zitierte, stammt übrigens von Prof. Schostak....

Ich hab mir gerade mal die Leidensgeschichte vom kleinen Kolibri durchgelesen. Erschütternd und zutiefst betroffen !
Mein Gedanke geht in die Richtung, die Knochenmetas nochmals mit Xofigo anzugehen, wenn sich die Lunge dann doch
als metastasenfrei erweisen sollte. Alternativ dann doch Bestrahlung, aber das werden wir alle nach dem CT besprechen.

Immerhin kann man die Chemo bei gutem Ansprechen mehrfach wiederholen, das ist dann meine große Hoffnung, noch
Lebenszeit zu gewinnen. Mir geht es ja saugut, keine Schmerzen oder sonstigs Zwicken. Ich hab mal wieder
eine Schei....angst....

Wolfgang

----------


## wolle48

Hallo an alle,

komme gerade vom Klinikum, wo ich Urin zwecks Kulturanlegung abgeben musste ( Harnwegsinfektion )

Bei der Gelegenheit nahm ich die Ärztin zur Seite und sprach nochmal intensiv über eine Bestrahlung der Metastasen. Sie meinte, das macht man nur, wenn
Schmerzen auftreten !!!???

In dem Beitrag von kleiner Kolibri schrieb Konrad ( Hvielemi ), dass er seine Metastasen bestrahlen lassen kann und will, nachdem auch bei ihm das Enzalutamid
keine Wirkung mehr zeigt. Soweit ich weiß, sind bei ihm nur die Lymhe betroffen.

Ich kann der Meinung der Onkologin nicht folgen. Führt nicht eine Bestrahlung der Knochenmetastasen auch zu einer Tumorlastsenkung und Reduktion des PSA ?
Muss man erst solange warten, bis Schmerzen auftreten und das Knochenmark beschädigt wird, so dass - wie beim kleinen Kolibri - die Nerven angegangen werden und zu einer Lähmung führen ???

Vielleicht kann einer der hier ebenfalls in so einer Situation stehenden was dazu sagen, danke schon mal dafür !

Beste Grüße
Wolfgang

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Wolfgang,

nachfolgend ein Auszug:




> Knochenmetastasen lassen sich gezielt bestrahlen: Dies macht die Knochen wieder stabiler und lindert Schmerzen. Heute empfehlen Fachleute Männern mit Prostatakarzinom außer der normalen Bestrahlung auch die Bestrahlung "von innen", mit so genannten Radionukliden. Das sind strahlende Teilchen, die gezielt in den Knochen eingebaut werden und dort wirken. Hinzu kommen Arzneimittel, die in den Knochenstoffwechsel eingreifen, sogenannte Bisphosphonate. Auch ein Antikörper kann Umbauvorgänge im Skelett bremsen.


Bitte, - *hier* - weiterlesen. 

Bitte, lies auch -* hier* -

*"Deine Nahrung soll deine Medizin sein, und deine Medizin soll deine Nahrung sein"*
(Hippokrates von Kos)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Dieterkarl

Hallo Wolfgang,

ich kämpfe und hadere derzeit auch mit meinem PSA-Werten. Diese sind zwar im Sinkflug aber eben noch viel zu hoch. Meine Urologe meinet, dass der hohe Wert sich durchaus mit der RT, die ich vor ca. 6 Wochen abgeschlossen hatte zu erklären ist. Allerdings habe ich aber auch schon seit 6 Monaten eine Hormonblockade und operiert wurde ich auch schon.

Auch meine Knochenmetastase wurde neben der Prostataloge und den Lymphabflußwegen bestrahlt. Klar hatte ich auch gelegentlich schon Schmerzen. Das war aber bestimmt nicht der Grund, der meine Ärzte dazu bewogen hat. Also ich an deiner Stelle würde dann, wenn du die Bestrahlungen wünschst, einfach über Schmerzen klagen! Dann gibt es einen große Packung IBU 800, die ich allerdings erst wirklich benötigte, als die Nebenwirkungen der HT auftraten.
Solltest du auch Metas an der Wirbelsäule haben ist doch schnelles Handeln angesagt, nach meinem dilettantischen Dafürhalten. Auch die iSenkung der Tumorlast macht doch Sinn!

Ach Wolfgang, ich mache gerade ähnliches wie du durch und habe am Montag Morgen auch den Beitrag von kleiner Kolibri gelesen. Ich war auch völlig fertig ob dieses gnadenlosen Verlaufes. Aber jeder Krebs und jeder Mensch ist anders und so müssen wir, auch wenn wir meist im Dunkeln tappen, was denn jetzt unser PC wohl macht, fest dran glauben, dass es bei uns besser läuft. Dennoch macht es natürlich Sinn nicht nur zu glauben sondern durch Informationen und Wissen den optimalen Weg für sich zu finden. Hoffentlich finden wir beide ihn! Ich habe übrigens am Montag auch ein Abdomen-CT-Termin im Krankenhaus Wir drücken uns gegenseitig die Daumen, okay?

Alles Gute und viele Grüße!

Dieter

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo @ Schwerbetroffene mit Metastasen,

schalte mich einfach einmal ein aus der Türkei.
Ich sehe, dass ihr auf dem selben Gleis geschoben werdet, wie es auch bei mir immer wieder gemacht wurde.

Knochenmetastasen palliativ zur Schmerzlinderung mit RT
einen kurativen Heilversuch wird erst gar nicht verfolgt, weil systemisch erkrankt.

Somit wird durch die ADT kaschiert auf Basis der Testosteronunterdrückung. Also nur das Fortschreiten gehemmt und Tür und Tor geöffnet für Resistenzen, Mutation und andere Abartigkeiten die Tumorzellen/Gewebe entwickeln um gehemmte/belegte Rezeptoren zu umgehen. Bis hin zu neuen Pathways.

Darüber habe ich im Laufe der Zeit genügend eingestellt, Schellte und Haue eingesteckt.

Im Laufe meines Werdeganges und Umganges mit Knochenmetastasen kann ich BEI MIR die Aussage treffen, dass wir Schwerbetroffene systemisch erkrankt sind, uns aber in guter Gesellschaft in einem Gesundheitssystem befinden, welche für diesen Kreis KEINE geeigneten Mittel bereithält und auch erkrankt zu sein scheint.

Die immer wieder gleich verlaufenden Krankheitsverläufe - nicht nur von Kolobrie - welche ich hier schon mitverfolgen musste, lassen nach näherer Betrachtungsweise den Schluss zu, dass dieser Prozess von der Schulmedizin billigend in Kauf genommen wird.

Nur die, welche den Mut zu neuen Therapien haben und diese in dieser lebensbedrohenden Phase durchsetzen, kommen auf höhere OS. Dazu gehört Mut, Entschlossenheit und Mündigkeit.

Dazu zählen die selektiv, wirkenden Alpha/Betastrahler ebenso wie die MRg FUS, die IRE, verbesserte Photonen/Protonen und andere Chemo/Elektro Kombis u.a. in der Erprobung sich befindende Möglichkeiten *die Tumorlastsenkung so weit als möglich herbeizuführen. Tumorlastsenkung heißt ja auch, Abschilferungen verhindern, Tumorstammzellen reduzieren, Mutation verhindern, den Apoptosekreislauf Triggern usw.
*
Was nützen da die S3. 
Was sagen sie aus für diesen Betroffenenkreis?

Dieser Weg ist doch hinlänglich bekannt und die NW auch. Mit den besten Wünschen in ein Hospiz im Bett oder am Rollator ein beschämender Verlauf und kein Ruhmesblatt für die derzeitige Medizin.

Wer will, kann ja einmal meine Beiträge nachverfolgen und mein Werdegang, vielleicht läßt sich einiges herauslesen und auf seinen eigenen Werdegang verwerten.

Lasst euch nicht wie Lemminge behandeln, wäre mein Appell.
Klare, harte Worte eines Betroffenen, welcher seine Knochenmarksreserven durch Knochenmetastasen stark eingeschränkt hatte und sich zur Zeit in einem regredienten Stadium befindet.

Aber nicht mit der Schulmedizin. Die schadet in diesem Stadium mehr. Aber das darf und sollte sie nicht.
Diejenigen, welche antworten möchten, sollten sich vorher informieren. 

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Klaus (A)

> ........Nur die, welche den Mut zu neuen Therapien haben und diese in dieser lebensbedrohenden Phase durchsetzen, kommen auf höhere OS. Dazu gehört Mut, Entschlossenheit und Mündigkeit.......
> 
> .........Wer will, kann ja einmal meine Beiträge nachverfolgen und mein Werdegang, vielleicht läßt sich einiges herauslesen und auf seinen eigenen Werdegang verwerten........
> 
> .........Lasst euch nicht wie Lemminge behandeln, wäre mein Appell.
> Klare, harte Worte eines Betroffenen, welcher seine Knochenmarksreserven durch Knochenmetastasen stark eingeschränkt hatte und sich zur Zeit in einem regredienten Stadium befindet.........
> 
> .........Aber nicht mit der Schulmedizin. Die schadet in diesem Stadium mehr. Aber das darf und sollte sie nicht.
> Diejenigen, welche antworten möchten, sollten sich vorher informieren........



Hallo Hans-Jürgen,

Ich verfolge Deine "PK-Karriere" und Dein Vorgehen schon längere Zeit mit Interesse.
Da ich wegen Deiner o.a. Aussagen etwas verwundert war, habe ich mir in myProstate.eu noch einmal Dein Behandlungen in den letzten 7 Jahren angeschaut.

Da lese ich, dass Du Therapien gemacht hast, wie
HB1, intermittierende HBs, Bicalutamid/SHBs, Bestrahlungen, HIFU, Zometa, XGEVA, XOFIGO ........

Das sind doch alles  "schulmedizinische" Therapien (nur die Hyperthermie fällt da etwas aus dem Rahmen).

Dass Du da auf "die Schulmedizin" schimpfst erscheint mir irgendwie im Widerspruch zu Deinen eigenen Therapieentscheidungen zu stehen.

Grüsse in die Türkei!
Klaus

----------


## Hvielemi

> Dass Du da auf "die Schulmedizin" schimpfst erscheint mir irgendwie im Widerspruch zu Deinen eigenen Therapieentscheidungen zu stehen


Das ist wohl das Reinardo-Syndrom  :L&auml;cheln: 

Konrad

----------


## Wolfjanz

Zitat Konrado: 
"Das ist wohl das Reinardo-Syndrom"

---

A----ah, Reinardo... lebt der alte Holzmisch´l noch?

Spaß beiseit´, Gruss an die Runde,
Elmo "BeeJay" Elmsteiner

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Hans-Jürgen,

auch ich habe mir Deinen ausführlichen Bericht unter www.myprostate.eu eben zu Gemüte geführt. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass Du erstmals am 11.3.2013 die Blutwerte Ferritin und Eisen erwähnt hast und das mit folgender Textpassage:

*"Als Trojaner dient Ferritin/Eisen, welches sich auf der Oberfläche von TZ/Gewebe befindet und ausschließlich diese markiert. Gesundes Gewebe bleibt nachweislich unberührt."
*
Es ist sicher mittlerweile kein großes Geheimnis mehr, dass man als umsichtiger Patient beide Werte kennen sollte. Aber selbst die Internisten kommen gelegentlich ans Grübeln, wie sie mit diesen ähnlich klingenden und doch so unterschiedlichen Werten umzugehen haben. 

Und am 27.6.2013 kommt dann das von Dir:* Bedenklich niedrig ist der HB Wert mit 10,4g/dl, ( Ferritin/Eisen Mangel )
*
Spätestens jetzt hättest Du Dich mit diesen beiden Werten intensiv auseinandersetzen sollen.

Aber schon am 8.8.2013 kommt das von Dir: * "HB Wert schön gestiegen von 10,9 auf 11,7

Mir ist klar, dass die Eisensubstitution in Verbindung mit Kupfer und Zink etwas bringt, in jedem Falle gehört aber Ferritin im Vollblut ( Speicher ) als auch im Serum kontrolliert, damit nicht bei Übersteigen ein Tumorprogress entsteht.
Da Tumorzellen die Eigenschaft haben sich besonders mit Eisen zu sättigen, benutze ich ja bekanntlich Eisen als Trojaner um mit Artemisinin die gezielte, selektive Apoptose herbeizuführen."
*
Bitte, verklickere mir doch, lieber Hans-Jürgen, wie das mit dem Trojaner ablaufen soll.

Nachfolgend zwei Links zum besseren Verständnis:

http://news.doccheck.com/de/1617/eis...diagnosefalle/

http://www.eisen-netzwerk.de/eisenmangel/diagnose.aspx

Ich wünsche Dir auf Deinem wahrlich abenteuerlichen Therapieweg weiterhin gutes Gelingen.

*"Ich habe mir fest vorgenommen, mich nicht unter meinem Niveau zu ärgern"*
(Hellmuth Karasek)

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Hans-J.

Liebe Interessierte,

ich gehe in der Beantwortung nicht der Reihe nach vor.

@Harald,
danke für die Mühe Deines geistigen Inputs in Verbindung mit Eisen II und Ferritin. Du siehst, ich habe gleich Eisen II benannt. Leider habe ich hier nicht alle Quellen zur Hand um das wissenschaftlich weiter auszuführen.




> Bitte, verklickere mir doch, lieber Hans-Jürgen, wie das mit dem Trojaner ablaufen soll.


In Zellkulturen ist Artemisinin allein etwa 100-mal mehr wirksam, Krebszellen zu töten, als bekannte Zytostatika, sagte Lai. Weil sich Krebszellen so schnell vermehren, brauchen die meisten Krebszellen mehr Eisen als normale Zellen für die DNS-Replikation. Damit Krebszellen Eisen auch vermehrt aufnehmen können, haben sie vermehrt Transferrin-Rezeptoren auf ihrer Oberfläche, deutlich mehr als gesunde Zellen. Diese Rezeptoren ermöglichen einen schnellen Transport von Eisen in die Krebszelle. Bei Transferrin handelt es sich um ein Eisen bindendes Protein. _Transferrin dient als Trojanisches Pferd: Weil die Krebszellen Transferrin als natürliches Protein erkennen, nehmen sie vermehrt Eisen auf, das dann applizierte Artemisinin kann dann aus seinem gebundenem Wasserstoffperoxyd aggressive Sauerstoffradikale freizusetzen. Artemisinin wirkt ähnlich bei Malaria, weil durch die Malaria-Parasiten hohen Eisen-Konzentrationen angesammelt werden, bei denen Artimisinin dann bei Kontakt Wasserstoffperoxid freisetzt, was zum Tod der Parasiten führt. 

_Seine gute Verträglichkeit stellte Artemisinin tausendfach bei der Malariabehandlung unter Beweis. Malaria-Medikament Artesunat aktiviert Krebszell-spezifischen lysosomalen Zelltod.
Heidelberger Wissenschaftler untersuchen zelluläre Prozesse beim Abtöten von Brustkrebszellen. Mit Artesunat behandelte Krebszellen zeigen fragmentierte Mitochondrien (grün) sowie Lysosomen (rot), die sich in der Nähe des Zellkerns angesammelt haben. Unbehandelte Krebszellen weisen demgegenüber typischerweise *vernetzte Mitochondrien* und durch die gesamte Zelle verteilte Lysosomen auf.

Ähnlichlichkeiten mit dem PSMA Eiweiß + Ga 68 sind durchaus gegeben.
Ähnlichkeiten mit der Sinerem Diagnostik ( Prof. Barentz ) sind durchaus gegeben.
Den Denkanstoß aus der Diagnostik eine Therapiesequenz zu eruieren, hat er.




> *"Ich habe mir fest vorgenommen, mich nicht unter meinem Niveau zu ärgern"
> * (Hellmuth Karasek)


könnte überheblich wirken, hat aber irgendwie etwas Beruhigendes.




> Ich wünsche Dir auf Deinem wahrlich abenteuerlichen Therapieweg weiterhin gutes Gelingen.


Danke

Herzlichen Gruss
Hans-J.

PS. Vielleicht kann sich Ralf dazu erwärmen, diesen Thread nach Fortgeschritten zu transportieren.

----------


## Hans-J.

@Klaus

du wärst weniger erstaunt wenn du die Grafik und die Tumorprogression im Zeitablauf hättest in der Bewertung miteinfließen lassen. 

Das führt dann zu welchem Ergebnis?




> Da lese ich, dass Du Therapien gemacht hast, wie
>  HB1, intermittierende HBs, Bicalutamid/SHBs, Bestrahlungen, HIFU, Zometa, XGEVA, XOFIGO ........
> 
>  Das sind doch alles  "schulmedizinische" Therapien (nur die Hyperthermie fällt da etwas aus dem Rahmen).
> 
>  Dass Du da auf "die Schulmedizin" schimpfst erscheint mir irgendwie im Widerspruch zu Deinen eigenen Therapieentscheidungen zu stehen.


Schimpfen ist mir zu hart, aber nörgeln, mosern und Verbesserungen anfordern.  *JA
*Du weißt, dass ich auch anderswo mich austausche. Somit habe ich einen direkten Vergleich der unterschiedlichen Entitäten mit neueren Therapienformen. In Gegenüberstellung mit unserem PC a scheint mir das eher mehr als die Pflege einer Steinzeitkultur zu ähneln als dem Fortschritt.
Andere Entitäten sind da viel, viel weiter.

Daran ändern auch die vermeintlichen Verbesserung durch Enzalutamid, Zytiga, Cabazitaxel & Co. wenig.
Die Kritik ist unüberhörbar. NW, OS?

Ich glaube es war schon 2008, als ich den Spruch losließ " So wenig wie möglich und nur so viel als unbedingt erforderlich an schulmedizinischen Maßnahmen zu unternehmen" um den Krebs zurückzudrängen.

Daran habe ich mich gehalten und die Frage ist erlaubt, was haben diese schulmedizinischen Maßnahmen gebracht?

Metastasenprogress
Knochenmarkinfiltration
Resistenzen gegen schulmedizinische Mittel
Mutationen der Suppressoren u.a.

Natürlich entscheidet jeder für sich, ob er auf dem Wege weitermacht, d.h. Zytiga, Enzal. Caba. u.a. oder einen anderen Weg gehen will. Das entscheidet in dieser lebensbedrohenden Situation der Betroffene und nicht die S 3.

Es sei denn, man läßt für sich entscheiden und ist mit dem Verlauf zufrieden.

Ich war mit der Tumorprogression unter den schulmedizinischen Maßnahmen nicht mehr einverstanden und habe für mich anders entschieden. Mit anderen Resultaten, wie sich jetzt nach der 3 Tesla MRT zeigt. Das verursacht auch bei den Diagnostikern ein derartiges Kopfzerbrechen, dass Sie den Bericht und die Vordaten gleicher MRT nur schwerlich verstehen können.

Denn 4 Knochenmetastasen sind nicht mehr detektierbar, die Knochenmarkinfiltration ist weg, 3 Knochenmetastasen befinden sich in Seneszenz, eingebettet in einer Hülle. Nun wird im Board diskutiert und das Resultat auch Prof. Essler vorgelegt.
Xofigo+Hyperthermie in drei Zyklen können die Regression nicht alleine verursacht haben, denn nach der MgFUS hatte sich der regressive PSA Verlauf schon eingestellt.

@Reinardo hatte sich von der Schulmedizin und der damaligen ADT 3 auch etwas Anderes versprochen als Progression. Seine kritischen Bemerkungen zur ADT sind doch mittlerweile bestätigt durch die Wissenschaft.
Bei Beginn seiner ADT ( Leibowitz ) war das Hosianna derart groß für diese Therapie, dass Kritiker förmlich verbal förmlich an die Wand genagelt wurden.

Und wie wird die ADT jetzt von der Wissenschaft gesehen?

Wenn ich hier mosere, dient das doch letztlich nur dazu, andere neue Wege für die Therapie *beim sich langsam teilenden Tumorzellgeschehen auszuloten,* als an einer Therapiesequenz festzuhalten, die seit 60 Jahren was macht?
 Das habe ich in einem anderen Thread nicht anders gehalten und da wiederhole ich mich gerne, wenn es zur Verbesserung beiträgt. 

Herzlichen Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## RalfDm

> PS. Vielleicht kann sich Ralf dazu erwärmen, diesen Thread nach Fortgeschritten zu transportieren.


Hallo Hans-J.,

da nicht Du diesen thread begonnen hast, kann ich mich dafür _nicht_ erwärmen.

Ralf

----------


## Klaus (A)

Grüsse Dich, Hans-Jürgen!!!

Erst einmal Glückwunsch zu



> Denn 4 Knochenmetastasen  sind weg, die Knochenmarkinfiltration ist weg, 3 Knochenmetastasen  befinden sich in Seneszenz, eingebettet in einer Hülle.


Freue mich für Dich!




> du wärst weniger erstaunt wenn du die Grafik und die Tumorprogression im  Zeitablauf hättest in der Bewertung miteinfließen lassen.


Genau das habe ich getan - und genau das hat die Fragezeichen bei mir ausgelöst!




> Daran habe ich mich gehalten und die Frage ist erlaubt, was haben diese schulmedizinischen Maßnahmen gebracht?


Ich finde, die haben allerhand gebracht. Als vor genau 11 Jahren Dein PK dianostiziert wurde, waren die damaligen Daten doch recht kritisch! Heute stehst Du doch ganz passabel da, nachdem Du Dich die ganzen Jahre doch überwiegend mit schulmedizinischen Massnahmen hast behandeln lassen!
Ohne diese Massnahmen würdest Du mit grosser Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht mehr unter uns weilen!




> Ich war mit der  Tumorprogression unter den schulmedizinischen Maßnahmen nicht mehr  einverstanden und habe für mich anders entschieden. Mit anderen  Resultaten, wie sich jetzt nach der 3 Tesla MRT zeigt.


Nachdem ich das gelesen hatte, habe ich nochmals in myProstate.eu nachgeschaut. Ich fand keine Erklärung  für Deine Ausage:
-- Du hattest Anfang 2015 über 3 Monate eine Xofigo Therapie gemacht (Schulmedizin!);
-- Bei Beginn dieser Therapie war Dein PSA 1,73; im Juni war er auf 0,42 abgefallen. 4 Knochenmetastasen sind weg. Toll - doch eine Folge der schulmedizinischen XOFIGO Therapie!




> Xofigo+Hyperthermie in drei  Zyklen können die Regression nicht alleine verursacht haben, denn nach  der MgFUS hatte sich der regressive PSA Verlauf schon eingestellt.


Zunächst ich frage ich mich, warum Du bei "regressivem PSA Verlauf" überhaupt eine XOFIGO Therapie begonnen hast, wo Du doch der Schulmedizin nicht traust.
Dann kann ich Deine MgFUS Behandlung nicht in my.prostate .eu nicht finden; meinst Du damit vielleicht Deine HIFU Behandlung (MgFUS="Magnetresonanz gesteuerte fokussierte Ultraschallchirurgie")? Ist aber auch, was meine Verwirrtheit anbelangt egal. Denn auch MgFUS und HIFU sind (lt. Wikipedia) durchaus schulmedizinische Behandlungsweisen bei PK!

Meine Verwirrtheit müsste doch eigentlich verständlich sein! Alle Deine (wirklich interessanten) Behandlungsentscheidungen sind doch schulmedizinische!!!
Fast glaube ich, wir haben nur ein Verständnisproblem. Für mich sind "schulmedizinische Behandlungen" auch solche, die nicht von der GK bezahlt werden und durchaus auch solche, die nicht in den Leitlinien empfohlen werden. Ich vermute, dass Du MgFUS nicht der Schulmedizin zuordnest? Wenn dem so ist, dann wäre das der Beweis, dass wir uns nur misverstehen, denn für mich ist das durchaus Schulmedizin! So steht z.B. in Wikipedia:



> *Hochintensiver fokussierter Ultraschall* (englisch _high intensity focused ultrasound_, *HIFU*) ist eine *medizinische Anwendung* von Ultraschall,  bei der durch gezielte Bündelung der Schallwellen Gewebe erhitzt und  zerstört wird. Dieses therapeutische Verfahren wird auch als *Ultraschallablation*, *Magnetresonanz gesteuerte fokussierte Ultraschallchirurgie* (MRgFUS) oder *Pyrotherapie* bezeichnet. *Ein wichtiges Anwendungsfeld ist die Behandlung von Prostatakrebs*.


Sollte meine Vermutung bez. Misverständnis nicht stimmen, dann wäre ich Dir dankbar, wenn Du mir einmal Deine "nicht-schulmedizinischen" Behandlungen mitteilst!!

Herzlicher Gruss vom Rhein in die Türkei!
Klaus

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Hans-Jürgen,

nachfolgend meine Blutwerte im Juli 2015 im Zusammenhang mit Ferritin und Eisen:

Ferritin i.S. (ECLIA)  101.2 ng/ml  Referenzbereich/Grenzwert  30.0 - 400

Eisen i.S. 25.8 µmol/l  Referenzbereich/Grenzwert  10.6 - 28.3

C-reaktives Protein (CRP) i.S.  3.4 mg/l  Referenzbereich/Grenzwert  < 5.0

Hämoglobin  12.7 g/dl  Referenzbereich/Grenzwert 14.0 - 17.7 

Deine Erklärungsversuche haben mich wieder einmal ermuntert, selbst ein wenig zu recherchieren und dabei ist schon was herausgekommen:

https://www.dkfz.de/de/presse/presse...z_pm_09_11.php

Und das zu Artemisinin:

*Artemisinin setzt gezielt Freie Radikale frei

Artemisinin findet sich in Blättern und Blüten des Einjährigen Beifußes aus Afrika. Ende 1990 gab es zahlreiche Artikel über den gefäßerneuernden Effekt verschiedener Kräuter, darunter Artemisinin. Ursprünglich als Heilkraut gegen Malaria eingesetzt, nutze man den sekundären Pflanzenstoff Artemisinin bald als spezielle Nahrungsergänzung. Spannend ist die Wirkungsweise des Präparats allemal. Das Geheimnis liegt in seiner Reaktion mit Eisen, das typisch in hohen Konzentrationen in Malaria-Erregern vorkommt.

Da auch Krebszellen Eisen-hungrig sind − um bei der Zellteilung ihre DNS zu reproduzieren − finden sich in den Zellen auch wesentlich höhere Fe-Konzentrationen als in gesunden Zellen. Zudem bieten Krebszellen auf ihrer Oberfläche genügend Andockstellen für Eisenpartikel. Diese Rezeptoren binden die Eisenteilchen und schleusen sie ins Zellinnere. Artemisinin löst die gleiche Reaktion aus wie bei Malaria. Es kommt zum massiven Freisetzen von Sauerstoff-Radikalen in der Krebszelle, so dass diese zu ihrem Untergang führt. Anscheinend wirkt Artemisinin selektiv toxisch auf Krebszellen. Selbst Krebszellen, die gegenüber Zytostatika, also gegen Krebsmedikamente, resistent sind, werden abgetötet. Vielleicht verhindert Artemisinin sogar, dass der Tumor sich neue Wege im Organismus bahnt und Metastasen bildet.*

Bitte -* hier* - weiterlesen.

Auch der gute Dr. Douwes kommt -* hier* - zur Geltung.

Das Malaria-Medikament Artesunat wird -* hier* - beschrieben. 

Zum Beifuss noch -* hier* 

*"Es kommt nicht darauf an, daß Freunde zusammenkommen, sondern darauf, daß sie übereinstimmen"*
(Johann Wolfgang von Goethe) 

P.S.: @Klaus,

lieber Klaus, hiermit bitte ich um Verständnis, dass ich mich hier noch einmal eingemischt habe.

Gruß in die Türkei

Harald

----------


## Hans-J.

Lieber Klaus,




> Meine Verwirrtheit müsste doch eigentlich verständlich sein! Alle Deine (wirklich interessanten) Behandlungsentscheidungen sind doch schulmedizinische!!!
>  Fast glaube ich, wir haben nur ein Verständnisproblem. Für mich sind "schulmedizinische Behandlungen" auch solche, die nicht von der GK bezahlt werden und durchaus auch solche, die nicht in den Leitlinien empfohlen werden. Ich vermute, dass Du MgFUS nicht der Schulmedizin zuordnest? Wenn dem so ist, dann wäre das der Beweis, dass wir uns nur missverstehen, denn für mich ist das durchaus Schulmedizin!


Ich glaube wir kommen an einem Punkt wo wir die Begrifflichkeiten definieren sollten.
Und dabei bin ich mir überhaupt nicht sicher, ob meine Auslegung nicht auch der Anpassung bedarf.

Ausgehend davon, dass viele von mir durchgeführten Behandlungen nicht in den S3 Leitlinien empfohlen werden, bin ich der Annahme, diese als ungedeckten und in Eigenverantwortung zu tragenden Maßnahmen außerhalb der Leitlinien als nicht_ schulmedizinische_ Medizin anzusehen ist.
Nun mag es durchaus sein, dass hier weiter unterschieden werden muß was im engen Sinne und im weiten Sinne der zeitlichen Anpassung unterliegt.

Wenn du Wikipedi bemühst werden medizinische Maßnahmen zur Therapie weitgehend  lösgelöst von Leitlinien betrachtet. Beziehst du dich darauf haben wir ein Problem.
Dieses hast du ja schon selber erkannt.

Das meine Kritik sich ja - bei Fortgeschrittene - auf die stringente Ausrichtung der Palliation bezog mit zum Teil schwerwiegenden Nebenwirkungen, lege ich meine Hände in diese Wunde und berufe mich auf den Eid für Ärzte.

*" Nicht zum Schaden des Patienten "

*


> Der Eid des Hippokrates
> Schon im Eid des Hippokrates, der von dem Begründer der antiken Medizinschule zu Schutz und Solidarität der Ärzteschaft formuliert wurde und bis heute Gültigkeit hat, wird der Grundsatz formuliert:
>  primum nihil nocere, d. h. das oberstes Prinzip in der Medizin soll sein: nicht schaden. 
> Die individuelle Therapiefreiheit des Therapeuten bzw. Arztes, Heilpraktikers besteht nur, solange kein Schaden entsteht. Er darf alles machen, solange er nicht schadet:


*

Wenn bei der Findung von nebenwirkungsarmen und selektiv wirkenden Therapieformen der Betroffene eigene Wege gehen muß -* außerhalb der Leitlinien - um sein Leben zu verlängern und die Kostentragung und Verantwortung neben seiner Erkrankung auch noch schultern muß, ein Zustand der mit Ethik, Humanmedizin und medizinische Hilfe nicht mehr vereinbar sind. 

Da die MRgFUS und auch die Hifu bisher in den Leitlinien nicht empfohlen wird, gilt sie für mich als außerhalb der Schulmedizin aber innerhalb einer medizinischen Maßnahme/Therapieform.
Es ist durchaus möglich, dass ich meine Meinung/Einstellung aktualisieren muß.

Die 3 Zyklen Xofigo habe ich deshalb gemacht, weil unter Zoladextherapie der PSA 2 x angestiegen und in der PSMA Diagnostik sich weitere neue Metastasen zeigten. Das war eindeutig. Ich hatte mich mit dem Tumorboard für eine frühzeitige Therapie entschieden.
Der PSA zeigt die zwei Anstiege nicht mehr, weil ich den auf gleichem Gradienten befindenen Anstieg gelöscht habe um Platz zu schaffen. Gehst du mit der Maus auf den Vektor erscheint der Wert noch.
Mir lag auch viel an einer selektiven, systemischen Therapie nach der MRgFUS mit Hyperthermie zur Sensibilisierung.
Weitere komplementäre Maßnahmen diskutiere ich nicht mehr im Forum.

@Harald
danke für die Fleißarbeit, bist mir auf die Schliche gekommen. Leider wurde Artemisinin wegpatentiert, in die Schublade gesteckt und der Schlüssel wahrscheinlich versenkt.
Warum wohl???

Herzlichen Gruss zur Godesburg
Hans-J.

----------


## Klaus (A)

Lieber Hans-Jürgen,

endlich reden wir nicht mehr aneinander vorbei! Da haben wir beide aber viel Aufwand getrieben, nur um zu erkennen, was jeweils der andere unter dem Begriff "Schulmedizin" versteht.

Offensichtlich haben wir nur ein Verständnisproblem zu der Frage  "Ist Schulmedizin nur das, was in den S3 Leitlinien angesprochen wird?"
Das kann m.E. nicht sein, alleine schon weil S3 nur etwa alle 2 Jahre upgedated wird. So steht z.B. in der letzten Version nicht, dass Enzalutamid auch vor Chemo angewendet werden kann - ich bin überzeugt, dass das beim nächsten Update aufgenommen wird; heute ist das schon als Schulmedizin sehr üblich!

Ein anderer Punkt; Du schreibst



> Ausgehend davon, dass viele von mir durchgeführten Behandlungen nicht in  den S3 Leitlinien empfohlen werden, bin ich der Annahme, diese als  ungedeckten und in Eigenverantwortung zu tragenden Maßnahmen außerhalb  der Leitlinien als nicht_ schulmedizinische_ Medizin anzusehen ist.


Jetzt habe ich 3mal deine Geschichte bei my.Prostate.eu gelesen, jetzt habe ich noch einmal die letzte (Okt.2014) Version der S3 Leitlinien überflogen. Ich habe beides verglichen und es bleibt für mich rätselhaft, wie Du zu Deiner o.a. Aussage kommst.
Alles, aber auch alles, was Du an Deinen Therapien in my.Prostate.eu auflistest, ist leitliniengerecht.
HIFU (und damit indirekt auch MgFUS) ist in S3 mehrmals erwähnt - wenn auch als experimentelle Therapie.
Hyperthermie ist mehrmals erwähnt bis auf die Einschränkung, dass es nicht als Primärtherapie eingesetzt werden sollte.

Ich schätze mich als total flexibel ein, ich starre nicht auf "Leitlinien" oder "Schulmedizin" (was immer das auch ist). 
Ich habe diese Unterhaltung angefangen, weil mich einfach neugierig gemacht hat, warum ein "Hans-J." der Meinung ist, dass
-- viele seiner Therapien, die er in prostate.eu detailliert schildert nicht der Schulmedizin entsprechen;
--  die Schulmedizin ihm bisher nicht geholfen haben soll, seit der doch recht kritischen Diagnose vor 11 Jahren.

Hans-Jürgen, ich schlage vor, dass wir diese Unterhaltung beenden und uns vielleicht nach Deiner Rückkehr in das Rheinland am Fusse der Godesburg treffen und uns bei eim Hefeweizen (oder notfalls auch Kölsch) weiter austauschen!
Herzlicher Gruss,
Klaus

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Harald,

ich bin dir eine Antwort schuldig, für deine Mühe die Zusammenhänge zu ergründen in Verbindung mit Transferritin- Rezeptor und Eisen.



> nachfolgend meine Blutwerte im Juli 2015 im Zusammenhang mit Ferritin und Eisen:
> 
>  Ferritin i.S. (ECLIA)  101.2 ng/ml  Referenzbereich/Grenzwert  30.0 - 400
> 
>  Eisen i.S. 25.8 µmol/l  Referenzbereich/Grenzwert  10.6 - 28.3
> 
>  C-reaktives Protein (CRP) i.S.  3.4 mg/l  Referenzbereich/Grenzwert  < 5.0
> 
>  Hämoglobin  12.7 g/dl  Referenzbereich/Grenzwert 14.0 - 17.7


Bei Tumorgeschehen sind ja i.d.R. die Blutwerte der Betroffenen beeinträchtigt, weil der Krebs Eisen gierig aufnimmt.
Eisen ist aber wichtig für die Blutbildung.
Wenn nun Eisen erniedrigt ist, versuchen die Transferrin Rezeptoren *durch ganz natürliches Hochfahren ihrer Rezeptoren die Eisenproduktion anzustoßen.*
Wenn nachweislich Tumorgeschehen im Spiel ist, wäre also Eisensubstitution wie ein Ritt auf der Rasierklinge.
Werden aber die schon hochregulierten - *wenn die Rezeptoren noch arbeiten* - Transferrinrezeptoren stimmuliert, stoßen sie die Eisenproduktion an und *ohne Eisen zu substituieren könnte sich das Blutbild verbessern.*

Übrigens, bei sehr vielen Tumoren ist Eisen erniedrigt, was könnte man daraus schließen?
Bei sehr vielen Tumoren ist daher der Transferrin Wert erhöht. Was könnte das sein?
Natürlich keine Tumormarker, aber Hinweise.

Deine Blutwerte sind doch OK und der etwas niedrige HB kein Anlass zur Sorge. Natürlich wäre auch der HB im Speicher ( Vollblut ) wichtig, der würde wahrscheinlich aber erst bestimmt, wenn der Serum Wert eine Schieflage hätte.

Herzlichen Gruss
Hans-J.

*@Klaus können wir gerne machen, ab 07.11.15 jederzeit*

----------


## Hartmut S

oh man, was geht hier denn ab?
seid ihr alle ein wenig verrückt?
zufällig bin ich in diesen interessanten "tread" gelandet.

der hans-jürgen hat doch nur einmal berichtet, was gut ist, und was weniger gut ist. - mehr nicht!

warum muss man denn nun alles so genau "hinterfragen"?

klar, wir wollen alle wissen, was uns bei dem PCa hilft.
lasst h-j. doch einmal berichten, welche erfahrungen er mit anderen mitteln gemacht hat. . . . 

ich finde es toll, dass er versucht uns aufzuklären, dass wir uns dagegen wehren sollten, wenn es heisst, strahlen nur bei schmerzen.
das würde ich nie akzeptieren.
ich würde auch versuchen, die tumorlast zu redizieren.

ich glaube,- -  nur das hat er gemeint.

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

*Flutamid
*
Lieber Hans-Jürgen, 

schon beim ersten Durchlesen Deiner PKH ist mir aufgefallen, wie oft Du mit Flutamid zu Werke gegangen bist. Das erinnert mich an einen Betroffenen aus dem hiesigen Raum, der mit PSA-werten zwischen 1700 und 6000 ng/ml fast 10 Jahre lang trotz unzähliger Metastasen, die keinerlei Schmerzen ausgelöst hatten, mit täglich 3 x 250 mg Flutamid über die Runden gekommen ist. Er ist dann im Alter von 88 Jahren friedlich eingeschlafen, konnte aber trotz der Behinderung durch die Knochenmetastasen mit einem Gehstock noch leichte Wege ablaufen. Du hast für Flutamid bei den Nebenwirkungen von Medikamenten wie Müdigkeit, Übelkeit - Unwohlsein, Stuhlprobleme, Herzkreiskaufprobleme und Sodbrennen (Reflux) den Bestwert nein gegeben. Weil Du bislang Erfolg damit hattest, wirst Du sicher noch eine Weile lang davon profitieren können.

Welche Dosierung bevorzugst Du denn aktuell mit der Alpha-Liponsäure? Ich habe meine Vorräte mit 600 mg Einheiten restlos verbraucht, aber nichts mehr dazu gekauft. 

Nachdem die Ganzkörper-MRT am 15.9.2015 einen teilweisen Rückgang von Metastasenherden aufgezeigt hat, bin ich gespannt, welche Ergebnisse Du uns demnächst, wie schon in Deinem Bericht angekündigt, präsentieren wirst. Wie war denn bislang in Anbetracht vorhandener Metastasen Dein Schmerzbefinden?

Ich wünsche Dir ein weiteres Mal Erfolg mit den vor Dir eingeschlagenen Therapiewegen.

*"Die tiefe Ruhe ist die Bewegung in sich selbst"*
(Laotse)

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> oh man, was geht hier denn ab?
> seid ihr alle ein wenig verrückt?


Nein, lieber Hartmut, 'wir' sind nicht verrückt.
Weiter oben im Thread stand dieser Satz:




> Dieser Weg ist doch hinlänglich bekannt und die NW auch. 
> Mit den besten Wünschen in ein Hospiz im Bett oder am Rollator ein 
> beschämender Verlauf und kein Ruhmesblatt für die derzeitige Medizin


Ganz ähnlich klang ein Grosser der Medizin:



> Eine große Schande ist es doch, dass die hohen Schulen solche Ärzte machen, die es nur dem Scheine nach sind; geben einem Kerl den roten Mantel, das rote Barrett und der Welt einen viereckigen Narren, der bloß fähig ist, die Kirchhöfe aufzufüllen
> zitiert nach Wikipedia/Schulmedizin


Dazwischen liegen aber 500 Jahre Forschung, Erkenntnis und Innovation, mit dem Ergebnis, dass die Therapie des fortgeschrittenen Prostatakrebses nicht nur seit Paracelsus, sondern auch seit Hackethal und insbesondere in den letzten fünf Jahren sich stark zu unsern Gunsten verändert hat. Die Homöopathen waren das nicht ...




> Lasst euch nicht wie Lemminge behandeln, wäre mein Appell.





> ich finde es toll, dass er versucht uns aufzuklären, dass wir uns dagegen wehren sollten, wenn es heisst, strahlen nur bei schmerzen.
> das würde ich nie akzeptieren. ich würde auch versuchen, die tumorlast zu redizieren.
> 
> ich glaube,- -  nur das hat er gemeint.


Vollkommen einverstanden. 
Ich hab dank dieses Forums als grösster deutschsprachiger Selbsthilfeorganisation gelernt,
auch in Fragen des Krebses stets das Heft in den Händen zu behalten, auch wenn meine
Ärzte durchaus nicht immer einverstanden waren. Diesmal hab ich mich beim Onkologen
ausgeweint, weil der Strahlen-Prof. meine Metastasen nicht bestrahlen wollte. Der Onko
schuf mir Kontakt zu einem anderen Prof. 200km westlich. Der ging umgehend zu Werke.
Mal sehen, ob es hilft, sich nicht als Lemming zu gebärden.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Hartmut S

Liebe Freunde,

ein Rechtsanwalt sagte einmal, wir sind alle verrückt, deswegen dürfen wir uns auch auf
Behindertenparkplätze stellen.  Bleifrei parken  :L&auml;cheln: 
Legt bitte nicht das verrückte Wort auf die Waage.
Es war natürlich nicht böse gemeint.




> schon beim ersten Durchlesen Deiner PKH ist mir aufgefallen, wie oft Du mit Flutamid zu Werke gegangen bist. Das erinnert mich an einen Betroffenen aus dem hiesigen Raum, der mit PSA-werten zwischen 1700 und 6000 ng/ml fast 10 Jahre lang trotz unzähliger Metastasen, die keinerlei Schmerzen ausgelöst hatten, mit täglich 3 x 250 mg Flutamid über die Runden gekommen ist. Er ist dann im Alter von 88 Jahren friedlich eingeschlafen,


Hoffentlich war das kein Einzelfall?!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## wolle48

Hallo liebe Forumsgemeinde,

die letzten Beiträge zum Thema *Eisen* veranlassen mich heute mal, eine Fragestellung zu hinterlassen.

Mir wurde im Februar 2015 nach Blutkontrolle ein Eisenpräparat ( FerroSanol ) verschrieben. Kurz darauf ging mein PSA-Wert durch die Decke.
Hängt das jetzt damit zusammen oder irre ich mich ???

Das CT vom Juni ergab dann ja auch eine deutliche Zunahme der ossären Metastasen und nun doch -bestätigt duch ein weitere CT von gestern - einige
Herde in der Lunge, was bei einem PCa höchst selten ist.

Habe ich den Krebs dadurch angefeuert ??? Und warum ist mir nie die Prostata entfernt worden oder bestrahlt worden, so dass diese keinen Schaden mehr
anrichten kann ???

Für sachdienliche Hinweise ist der Verfasser sehr dankbar, weil ich morgen einen Termin beim Prof. zur weiteren Vorgehensweise habe. 

Wie genau sich die Metas entwickelt haben, werde ich morgen hier berichten, nachdem mir die Auswertung des CT vorliegt. Soviel weiss ich aber jetzt schon,
dass unter Xtandi viele Metas zum Stillstand gekommen sind, aber einige wenige sich neu gebildet haben.

Zu Xtandi: dieses Medikament soll ja laut Beschreibung die Zellteilung unterdrücken, damit der Krebs sich nicht verbreiten kann. Soweit so gut. Nun ist es doch
aber so, dass eine Chemo nur die sich teilenden Zellen erreicht und in die Apoptose führt, richtig oder nicht ? Wäre dann nicht eine Kombitherapie beider Formen
denkbar, damit sich nix mehr teilt und die geteilten absterben ???

Herzliche Grüße an alle, mit geht es gut !
Wolfgang

----------


## RalfDm

> Mir wurde im Februar 2015 nach Blutkontrolle ein Eisenpräparat ( FerroSanol ) verschrieben. Kurz darauf ging mein PSA-Wert durch die Decke.
> Hängt das jetzt damit zusammen oder irre ich mich ???


Hallo Wolfgang,

über die kontraindizierte Wirkung von Eisen III berichtete vor zwölf Jahren schon Uwe Peters, der Gründer von KISP, nachzulesen *hier*. Er starb wenig später.




> Und warum ist mir nie die Prostata entfernt worden oder bestrahlt worden, so dass diese keinen Schaden mehr anrichten kann ???


Das musst Du wohl Deine behandelnden Ärzte fragen, woher sollen wir das wissen?




> Zu Xtandi: dieses Medikament soll ja laut Beschreibung die Zellteilung unterdrücken, damit der Krebs sich nicht verbreiten kann.


Da wüsste ich aber gerne, wo das steht. Was Du beschreibst, ist die Wirkungsweise eines Chemotherapeutikums. Xtandi ist ein Antiandrogen der dritten Generation und bewirkt eine Androgenmanipulation, kein Hemmen der Zellteilung.

Ralf

----------


## wolle48

Hallo Ralf,

danke für die schnelle Antwort, sie bestätigt mich in der Annahme, dass durch das Eisenpräparat mein Krebs explodiert ist....

Xtandi, ich zitiere aus dem Beipackzettel:

Xtandi ist ein Arzneimittel, das wirkt, indem es die Aktivität von Hormonen blockt, die Androgene genannt werden ( wie z.B. Testosteron ). Durch die Blockade
der Androgene hindert Enzalutamid die Prostatakrebszellen daran, zu wachsen und zu* teilen...* so weit verständlich ?

Tja, das mit der Operation, habe ich bei Prof. Schostak hinterfragt. der sagte mir, dass trotz Gleason 8, pT3c und kapselüberschreitendes Wachstum er sofort
noch operiert hätte. Das war aber im Januar 2014, als der Krebs schon 4 kleine Metastasen im Becken gestreut hatte. Diese sind ja auch erfolgreich mit
Xofigo angegangen worden, so dass ich Anfang Februar noch guter Hoffnung war, das Metastasengeschehen in den Griff zu bekommen.

Jetzt liegt mein Focus auf dem Thema MRgFUS, bevor ich dann doch nicht um die Chemo komme....vielleicht kann jemand aus dem Forum hierzu was sagen.

Herzliche Grüße
Wolfgang

----------


## uwes2403

Hallo Wolfgang,

wie Ralf schrieb, musst Du Deine Ärzte fragen, warum sie die Prostata nicht entfernt haben. Ich vermute, dass man dem Ansatz gefolgt ist, da bereits kapselüberschreitend und metastasiert, das Ganze medikamentös anzugehen. So wie ich es verstanden habe,ist das eigentlich veraltet (?), denn eine Tumorlastsenkung (durch RPE) wäre sicher hilfreich...zumal die medikamentöse Schiene ja nur eine aufschiebende Wirkung hat.

Ist das mit Dir nicht vorher diskutiert worden ?

Grüße

Uwe

P.S: Vielleicht könntest Du Deine Ausgangslage mal im Profil hinterlegen (und wenn es ein Zitat aus dem ersten Post ist), das macht es denen, die Dir antworten möchten u.U. leichter....ich habe eben erst, nachdem ich zurückgescrollt habe, gelesen, dass bei Diagnosestellung noch keine Metastasen entdeckt waren. Da stellt sich erst Recht die Frage, warum man eine OP nicht in Betracht gezogen hat.

----------


## wolle48

Hallo Uwe,

ja, so wird es gewesen sein, wegen der Kapselüberschreitung. Aber diskutiert hat man mit mir nicht, gleich in die Hormonblockade geschickt. Ich war ja auch
sehr glücklich, als der PSA-Wert fiel und fiel, bis Oktober auf 0,34. Das sprach ja für den richtigen Weg, hinterher ist man schlauer, insbesondere durch dieses
Forum, welches für mich inzwischen zur Meinungsbildung und Wissensbereicherung unverzichtbar geworden ist.

Ich habe mich schon damals gefragt, warum man den Primärtumor nicht rausnimmt, egal mit welchen Folgen, schlechter wird es doch nicht werden. Hätte ich
mal intensiver nachgefragt, wäre man vielleicht auf mein Drängen eingegangen, nu ist es zu spät.

Warten wir mal den Mittwoch ab, was der Onko-Prof mit mir besprechen will, auf jeden Fall hole ich mir eine Zweitmeinung ein.

Herzliche Grüße
Wolfgang

----------


## wolle48

Guten Tag, liebe Forumsgemeinde,

der Mittwoch ist vorbei und das Gespräch bei Onko-Prof ergab gute und weniger gute Ergebnisse.

Kurz  gefasst : die multiplen kleinen pulmonalen Rundherde im Ober-und  Mittellappen der Lunge rechts sowie im Oberlappen links zeigen keine  Veränderung zu
06/2015. Diese Rundherde hatte ich schon in 12/2013,  allerdings nicht in der Vielfalt. Ob das jetzt Metas sind, da hat der  Prof auf dem Bildschirm geschaut und nix
dazu gesagt..
Die weniger  gute Nachricht: bekannte Metas im Skelett sind nicht gewachsen, einige  neue hinzugekommen - besonders in den Rippen - aber die Beckenschaufel
links und rechts ist massiv durchsetzt.

Dies  veranlasste mich, sofort am Mittwoch noch Kontakt zur FUS-Klinik in  Bottrop aufzunehmen, um abzuklären, ob eine MRgFUS auf die Metas die  Tumorprogression stoppen könnte. Dem Prof hier war diese Behandlung  offenbar nicht bekannt, ich musste ihm in kurzen Worten sagen, worum es  dabei ging ???

Nun stellt sich mir die Frage aller Fragen, ist  die Chemo, die jetzt unausweichlich erfolgen soll, das Ende der  Behandlungsoptionen oder kann das, was MalteR in
Bad Berka bei Prof. Baum machen lies, auch bei mir gemacht werden.

Im  Internetauftritt der Bottroper Klinik konnte ich vielfach lesen, dass  diese Methode zur Anwendung kommt, wenn Schmerzen da sind. Soweit wollte  ich es 
aber nicht kommen lassen, dann sind die ossären Tumore ja  schon weit vorangeschritten.Ich habe keine Schmerzen leglicher Art und  meine LQ ist ausgezeichnet !

Vielleicht kann einer der hier mitlesenden Leidensgenossen eine Entscheidungshilfe geben...

Herzliche Grüße
Wolfgang

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Wolfgang,

nun habe ich mich wegen MRgFUS kundig gemacht. Dass dem Professor in der Bottroper Klinik das Verfahren nicht geläufig ist, obwohl es dort angeboten wird, überrascht nach dem Anklicken diverser Internet-Links nicht mehr so sehr. Es liegt wohl in erster Linie daran, dass meist von  Myomenbehandlung per MRgFUS die Rede ist. Erst im letzten Link, nämlich Frankfurt, wird dann auch von Knochenmetastasen ect. geschrieben. 

http://www.fus-bottrop.de/therapien/...er-behandlung/

http://www.fus-bottrop.de/therapien/...as-ist-mrgfus/

https://www.klinikum.uni-heidelberg.....132333.0.html

http://www.mrgfus.de/

http://www.helios-kliniken.de/klinik...us-center.html

http://www.tk.de/tk/spezielle-behand.../mrgfus/215878

http://www.uterus-myomatosus.net/fok...schall-mr-hifu

http://www.mrgfus-zentrum-frankfurt....FUg8GwodbDULKw

Vielleicht haben die Frankfurter Ärzte schon mehr Erfahrung, was die Behandlung der Knochenmetastasen per MRgFUS anbetrifft. Du solltest wohl auch da mal nachfragen. Du erwähnst, dass Du keine Schmerzen hast und mit Deiner LQ sehr zufrieden bist. Manchmal ist wenig mehr, soll heißen, dass auch bei Vorhandensein von Metastasen nicht unbedingt etwas dagegen unternommen werden sollte, wenn sie keine Beschwerden machen. Wenn Du das aber alles, was an Metastasen festgestellt wurde, ob klein oder größer, doch lieber behandelt haben möchtest, dürfte das eine zeitraubende Aktion werden. Das würde ich aber vor einer solchen Behandlung mit einem wirklichen Fachmann, also Onkologen abklären, nämlich ausführlich das Für und Wider im Auge behalten.

*"Der geniale Mensch: der, der Augen hat, für das was ihm vor den Füßen liegt"*
(Johann Jakob Mohr)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Wolfgang,

ich sehe, dass du dich in fast gleicher Situation befindest.
Schmerzen werden sich erst dann einstellen, wenn die M. am Knochen Nervenbahnen oder Kompressionen verursachen. Es kann durchaus sein, dass die osteolytischen Prozesse nicht in unmittelbarer Nähe des Nervengeflechtes ablaufen.

Andere Mitbetroffene haben dieses Glück jedoch nicht und sind sofort mit akuten Schmerzen belastet.

Spätestens jetzt wird dir das ganze Paradoxum der Schulmediziner bewusst, die dir dann erst eine Behandlungsoption zubilligen, wenn Schmerzen vorliegen. "Willkommen im Club der Systemkritiker".

Welche Möglichkeiten hast du jetzt?

Einige M. hast du durch die Therapien in G0 = Seneszenz gesetzt. Das heißt sie ruhen, diese M. sind nicht entfernt, können somit jederzeit wieder aktiv werden. Die Signalwege zum Losschlagen sind ein weites Feld. Hier kannst du nur bedingt darauf einwirken.
Darum kümmere dich um die M. welche neu entstanden sind. Diese sind i.d.R. wesentlich aggressiver, haben die Therapien durchlebt und können entsprechend hochgradig resistent sein. Diese werden auf die bisherigen Therapien kaum ansprechen, im Gegenteil, sie erhalten so gar einen Wachstumsschub.

1. Möglichkeit
Dr. Lövey - in Bottrop kann mit der MRg FUS nur die Knochenmetastasen erreichen, welche weit ab vom Nervenbahnengeschehen sind. Also Wirbelsäulenfern. Darmbeinschaufelherde sind erreichbar. Malte und ich auch, haben diese Behandlung mehrmals auf die Hot Spots gemacht dort.

Mir wurde von einem reinen Schulmediziner einmal gesagt, dass die Beckenknochen recht stabil seien und zu einem Bruch könnte es Jahre dauern.
Worte eines Schulmediziners, die ich mir gut eingeprägt habe. Verständlich, dass sich mein Groll dagegen, nicht immer zurück halten läßt.
Du bist also jetzt gefordert, die Leitlinien abzustreifen und nach Optionen Ausschau zu halten, die dir weiterhelfen und nicht den Umsatz der Pharma steigern. Z. B. Chemo
In Zeiten, wo selektiv wirkende Therapieoptionen vorhanden sind und z. T. noch den Weg in die Leitlinien nicht gefunden haben kann die Chemo - beim Prostatakarzinom - nur noch als Auslaufmodell angesehen werden.
Wenn jeder Arzt, der sie verordnet, diese auch verabreicht erhalten würde,  wäre sie schon längst aus den Leit(d)linien.

2. Möglichkeit
Die Luthetium 177 Therapie mit einem Betastrahler. ( Ist hier im Forum gut zu eruieren ) Malte hat diese gemacht.
Bedingung: Andocken des PSMA Eiweises an das Radiopharmakon. Letzteres sind in der Verbesserung.

3. Möglichkeit
Die Alpharadin ( Xofigo ) Therapie mit einem Alphastrahler ( siehe mein Werdegang ) Kein viszeraler Befall als Vorbedingung. Als Trojaner dient dein ausgeschwemmtes Calzium an den lytischen Stellen.
Diese Behandlungsform ist in den Leitlinien verankert und zugelassen.

4. Die IRE auf die Hot Spots. Offenbach, Frankfurt, Hannover, München u.a. machen dies schon und das nicht nur auf die Prostata, sondern auch auf Leber, Knochen usw.

1,2 und 4 werden in den Leitlinien nicht empfohlen, werden als experimentell angesehen.

Wolfgang, ich hatte dir schon einmal geraten, mündig und selbstbewusst zu werden, auch einmal eine Therapie abzulehnen und eine andere zu wählen, welche eine zugelassene Option überspringt. 

Ich hoffe, du findest einen Weg, wünsche dir Glück, vielleicht auch einen Wink an Ralf, diesen/deinen Thread in die Rubrik "Fortgeschritten" zu transportieren.

Kannst mir auch jederzeit eine Privat email zukommen lassen, da ich nur gelegentlich hier bin. Entsprechend mehr in der Rubrik "Fortgeschritten" schaue als in Erste Hilfe/Rat.

Herzlichen Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## d.schmidet

> Hallo Wolfgang,
> 
> ich sehe, dass du dich in fast gleicher Situation befindest.
> Schmerzen werden sich erst dann einstellen, wenn die M. am Knochen Nervenbahnen oder Kompressionen verursachen. Es kann durchaus sein, dass die osteolytischen Prozesse nicht in unmittelbarer Nähe des Nervengeflechtes ablaufen.
> 
> Andere Mitbetroffene haben dieses Glück jedoch nicht und sind sofort mit akuten Schmerzen belastet.
> 
> Spätestens jetzt wird dir das ganze Paradoxum der Schulmediziner bewusst, die dir dann erst eine Behandlungsoption zubilligen, wenn Schmerzen vorliegen. "Willkommen im Club der Systemkritiker".
> 
> ...




Hallo Hans-J,
du schreibst unter 3.Möglichkeit das Andocken von Alpharadin an lytische Stellen.
Ich absolviere im Moment eine zweite Xofigo Therapie. Die Erste hatte ich im Rahmen einer Studie vor zwei Jahren. Damals erklärte mir die leitende Oberärztin der Nuklearabteilung der Uni-Erlangen, dass Xofigo nur bei osteoblastischen Metastasen und nicht bei Osteolytischen wirkt. Das gleiche hat man mir jetzt während der Vorbereitung zu meiner zweiten Therapie im Nürnberger Klinikum berichtet. Osteolysen führen zu Löchern und sind im CT als dunkle Stellen erkennbar, Osteoblasten haben eine helle, unregelmäßige Struktur. Im MRT sind Osteolysen in der T1  Wichtung dunkel und in der T2 Wichtung hell. Osteoblasten sind in T1 u. T2 dunkel. Beim PCA sind ca. 80% osteoblastisch. Es gibt auch Mischformen. Hast du Informationen die über meinen Stand hinausgehen. Wenn ja wäre ich dir für deine Stellungnahme sehr dankbar. Vielleicht kann unser Forums Urologe etwas dazu sagen.
Herzliche Grüße
Dieter

http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=528

----------


## Hans-J.

> Hallo Hans-J,
> du schreibst unter 3.Möglichkeit das Andocken von Alpharadin an lytische Stellen.
> Ich absolviere im Moment eine zweite Xofigo Therapie. Die Erste hatte ich im Rahmen einer Studie vor zwei Jahren. Damals erklärte mir die leitende Oberärztin der Nuklearabteilung der Uni-Erlangen, dass Xofigo nur bei osteoblastischen Metastasen und nicht bei Osteolytischen wirkt. Das gleiche hat man mir jetzt während der Vorbereitung zu meiner zweiten Therapie im Nürnberger Klinikum berichtet. Osteolysen führen zu Löchern und sind im CT als dunkle Stellen erkennbar, Osteoblasten haben eine helle, unregelmäßige Struktur. Im MRT sind Osteolysen in der T1  Wichtung dunkel und in der T2 Wichtung hell. Osteoblasten sind in T1 u. T2 dunkel. Beim PCA sind ca. 80% osteoblastisch. Es gibt auch Mischformen. Hast du Informationen die über meinen Stand hinausgehen. Wenn ja wäre ich dir für deine Stellungnahme sehr dankbar. Vielleicht kann unser Forums Urologe etwas dazu sagen.
> Herzliche Grüße
> Dieter
> 
> http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=528


Zur Zeit ist die Wissenschaft im Umbruch. Einige Wissenschaftlicher publizieren schon die ca. Zahl 50-75% blastischen Anteil und auch einen lytischen Anteil - beim PCa und so gar nebeneinander an den betroffenen Stellen.
Hier herrscht ohne Zweifel noch Forschungsbedarf. Aber es ist eine Tendenz zu einer Neubewertung gegeben.

Ich hätte, um dich nicht zu verunsichern unbedingt auch die blastischen M. benennen sollen.

Denn blastische M. führen zu Kalkanlagerungen ( Kalzium )
lytische führen zu Löcher mit Kalkverlust. ( Kalzium wird ausgeschwemmt ) ( Hyperkalzämie )

Wichtig ist, dass der Trojaner ( Kalzium ) selektiv am Tumorgeschehen wirkt bei Radium 223 
Leider ist die Biologie des Repair nicht so ausgestattet, dass das Loch genau wieder mit Kalzium befüllt wird - bei lytischen M. - sondern die Signal- und Botenstoffe gehen ihre eigenen Wege und lagern Kalzium an Stellen an, wo unbedingt noch Forschungsbedarf besteht. ( blastische M.
Deshalb nehme ich Aussagen als Bewegungsdate wahr und warte neuere Publikationen ab. Wichtig ist, Radium 223 wirkt. Ob zur Zeit dies bei blastischen M mehr als bei lytischen M. gegeben ist, werden neuere Forschungsergebnisse in Zukunft liefern.

In den Knochen verursachen die Tumorzellen lokaleVeränderungen der Knochenstruktur, die durch eine Störung des Gleichgewichtsbei der Knochengeweberemodellierung hervorgerufenwird. Diese können entweder osteoplastisch _(Knochen bildend)_ oderosteolytisch _(Knochen abbauend)_ oder gemischtosteolytische/osteoplastisch sein. Darüber hinaus können Knochenmetastasenverschiedene Botenstoffe freisetzen, die im gesamten Knochensystem zueiner Minderungder Knochendichte führen.[32]Die Zellen der Knochenmetastasen sind selbst nicht direkt am Auf-und Abbau der Knochen beteiligt. 
Diese Prozesse laufen über Osteoklasten oder Osteoblasten das sind die Zellen, die für den Ab- und Aufbau des Knochens bei derKnochengeweberemodellierung zuständig sind.

Xofigo
Das Medikament ist ein sogenanntesAlpha-Pharmazeutikum, das radioaktive Alphastrahlung abgibt und so gezieltgegen die Krebszellen in den Knochen wirkt. Aufgrund seiner calcium-ähnlichenEigenschaften lagert es sich bevorzugt dort ein, wo neue Knochenmasse entsteht,so auch im Bereich von Knochenmetastasen. Dort werden Alpha-Partikelf reigesetzt, die zu Brüchen von doppelsträngiger DNA in angrenzenden Zellenführen. Die Zusätzliche positive Effekte von Xofigo ist die Wirksamkeit auf die Mikroumgebung des Tumors, *einschließlich der Osteoblasten und Osteoklasten*. 
- Seemore at: http://prostatakrebs-tipps.de/behandlung/bestrahlung/alpharadin-xofigo-radium-ra-223-dichlorid/#sthash.8p9SK93b.dpuf

Ra-223-Alphapartikel haben eine Reichweite von lediglich 100µm, sodassbenachbartes Gewebe, z.B. das unmittelbar angrenzende Knochenmark, keine odernur eine geringe Strahlendosis erhält. Durch den hohen LET kommt es in der DNA der Zelle zu mehr Doppelstrangbrüchen, für die es keine wirkungsvollen Reparaturmechanismen gibt.
Diese Strahlenschäden sind durch den direkten Effekt auf die DNA inkurabel und weniger abhängig vom Zellteilungszyklus und der Sauerstoffsättigung. 
Die Zulassung der FDA lautet: Radium-223 ist indiziert zur Behandlung von Patienten mit kastrationsresistentem Prostatakarzinom unds ymptomatischen ossären Metastasen ohne bekannte viszerale Metastasen.
Siehe auch im BPS/Kisp sehr lesenswerte Informationen von Ralf. ( Alpharadin ) den Link finde ich z. Z. nicht mehr.


Hier noch einiges Neues aus Bonn:_
http://www.nuklearmedizin-unibonn.de/startseite/lehre/
3. pdf von oben


und hier die neuen Aussagen über die Therapiesequenz bei Xofigo. ( Prof. Heidenreich Asco 2015 )

http://prostatakrebs-tipps.de/behand...223-dichlorid/

damit sollte Xofigo FRÜHZEITIG bei Metastasierung eingesetzt werden. Wer hatte denn hier nach CHEMO postuliert?
_
Viel wichtiger und spannender ist doch die Frage, wie kann man den Wirkungsgrad der Therapieversager erhöhen um die Ansprechrate zu erhöhen.
Wie könnte man die Metastasen - alle KNOCHENMETASASEN - AKTIV setzen um sie selektiv zu erreichen. Um ein besseres uptake zu erreichen.

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## wolle48

Guten Tag an alle Mitlesenden,

nachdem mir Hans-J. wichtige Hinweise zum Nano-Knife oder IRE gegeben hat, habe ich heute morgen viele Telefonate geführt.

Auch die vorangegangene Frage hier, warum mir nie die Prostata entfernt wurde, um die Tumorlast zu senken, ist inzwischen geklärt.

Ich bin letztendlich im Prostat-Centrum Offenbach gelandet, die die IRE-Methode höchst erfolgreich anwenden. Hier wurde mir zu meinem Erstaunen gesagt, dass es heute ein durchaus gangbarer Weg ist, trotz hohen Gleason und kapselüberschreitendes Wachstum, den Primärtumor zu bestrahlen bzw. mit der IRE-Methode
anzugehen. Auch ist es damit sehr erfolgreich, Knochenmetastasen in den Griff zu bekommen um insgesamt den PSA-Wert zu drücken.

Also werde ich mich auf den Weg nach Offenbach machen, um mittels MRT die Prostata anzugehen und dann - hoffentlich - auch mittels IRE meine Metas in den
Knochen soweit lahmzulegen, dass sie keinen weiteren Schaden anrichten. Die recht große Durchsetzung der Beckenschaufel..na ja, da muss ich mal sehen, in
wieweit das machbar ist.

Also mal wieder ein kleiner Lichtblick am Horizont. Hoffentlich bring es was ???

Beste Grüße an alle
Wolfgang

----------


## Hans-J.

Lieber Wolfgang,

freut mich, dass wieder ein Lichtblick gegeben ist. Trotzdem würde ich außer Prof. Stehling auch in Hannover nachfragen, denn bei beiden werden ja auch sowohl Knochenmetastasen als auch Organmetastasen angegangen. Unterschätz Hannover nicht.

Und Luthetium 177 ist immer noch eine Maßnahme.

Meine besten Wünsche begleiten dich.
Hans-J.

----------


## JoergK

@wolle48
Hallo Wolfgang,

 habe deine zwischenzeitlich schlechten Ergebnisse trotz Xtandi mitgelesen ... auch bei meinem Bruder hat es sich  sehr ähnlich verhalten (siehe den Thread Xtandi oder Chemo). Wie es bei ihm nun weitergeht, hängt vorerst einmal vom MRT und CT (Entwicklung der Metastasen) ab. Kommt für dich kein weiterer Einsatz mit Xofigo in Betracht ? War doch schon einmal erfolgreich bei dir ?
Muß mich auch einmal über IRE informieren.
Du wirst sicher auch über deine nächsten Schritte und Ergebnisse berichten.

die besten Wünsche 
Servus
Jörg

----------


## wolle48

Hallo Hans-J und JörgK.

ich danke euch beiden für die besten Wünsche, ich kann sie sehr gut gebrauchen.

Zu Hannover: hab ich heute morgen telefoniert. Entweder war in der Klinik eine unterbelichtete Lady zugange, die mir nix zum Thema IRE sagen konnte, oder
ich war in der falschen Abteilung. In der Suchmaske wurden mir 5 Ergebnisse zu IRE angezeigt, also muss doch dort was laufen, ich werde nochmals nachhaken...

Jörg: Xofigo hatte ich schon, von 03-09/2014. Sehr gutes Ansprechen, die Metas waren danach kaum noch zu erkennen, waren ja auch nur 4 kleine. Warum dann
der PSA-Wert Anfang März explodierte auf 714 wird wohl an der Eisen-Substitution liegen, die mir mein Hausarzt nach dem Blutbild gegeben hat.

Na klar würde ich lieber nach Hannover fahren als nach Offenbach, liegt ja hier um die Ecke.

Ich werde weiter berichten.

Herzliche Grüße
Wolfgang

----------


## JoergK

> Guten Tag an alle Mitlesenden,
> 
>  ....Ich bin letztendlich im Prostat-Centrum Offenbach gelandet, die die IRE-Methode höchst erfolgreich anwenden. Hier wurde mir zu meinem Erstaunen gesagt, dass es heute ein durchaus gangbarer Weg ist, trotz hohen Gleason und kapselüberschreitendes Wachstum, den Primärtumor zu bestrahlen bzw. mit der IRE-Methode
> anzugehen. Auch ist es damit sehr erfolgreich, Knochenmetastasen in den Griff zu bekommen um insgesamt den PSA-Wert zu drücken.
> 
> Also werde ich mich auf den Weg nach Offenbach machen, um mittels MRT die Prostata anzugehen und dann - hoffentlich - auch mittels IRE meine Metas in den
> Knochen soweit lahmzulegen, dass sie keinen weiteren Schaden anrichten. Die recht große Durchsetzung der Beckenschaufel..na ja, da muss ich mal sehen, in
> wieweit das machbar ist.
> 
> ...


Hallo Wolfgang,

 du hast dich doch sicherlich über die IRE Behandlung (nicht nur in Offenbach) informiert. .Ist dir bei deinen Recherchen u.a. auch der Bericht der Charite Berlin http://radiologie.charite.de/static/...uer_112013.pdf
untergekommen ? Die bieten auch die IRE-Behandlung an, aber ...
Einschlusskriterien:
 Männliche Patienten (> 18 Jahre), mit histologisch gesichertem
nicht metastasiertem, unilateralem Prostatakarzinom
T1-2cN0M0
 Gleason-Score ≤ 3+4 oder 4+3.
...
Ausschlusskriterien/Gegenanzeichen:
 Lymphknoten- oder Fernmetastasen des Prostatakarzinoms.
 Zweittumore oder -karzinome.

 In Offenbach wird ein IRECT-Therapie angeboten, mit der auch Lymph- und Knochenmetastasen behandelt werden. 
Welche ERgebnisse und Erfahrungen hierzu vorliegen bzw. wieviele Behandlungen erfolgreich waren, sollte recherchiert bzw. nachgewiesen werden. Oder is dir dazu schon etwas bekannt.
Will ich dir  nur als Info mitgeben.

Servus
Jörg

----------


## wolle48

Hallo Jörg,

oh je, das liest sich ja nicht so gut. Wollen die in Offenbach Dumme fangen ??? Wenn das, was die Charite in dem Link schreibt, auch bei denen Voraussetzung ist,
kann ich mir den Weg sparen. Denn mein Gleason ist 8, ich habe Fernmetastasen und zwar reichlich.

Falls das aber schon überholt sein sollte, lasse ich mir sicherlich einschlägige Dokumente vorlegen, insbesondere natürlich die Erfolgstatistik zu der IRECT. Ich habe keine Lust, ein Versuchskaninchen zu sein, das dann auch noch möglicherweise auf den Kosten sitzen bleibt. Immerhin habe ich eine KK, die bisher alles, was ich
eingereicht habe, klaglos bezahlt hat, selbst die 41.000 Euronen für die Xofigo-Behandlung und jetzt die ersten Rechnungen für das Xtandi.

Also werde ich morgen dort nachfragen, ob die Ausschlusskriterien auch gelten, dann bleibt mir wahrscheinlich nur noch die MRgFUS übrig, um annähernd an die
Metastasen zu kommen, auch wenn dadurch die Knochenstruktur sehr heftig zerstört wird.

Und dann steht bei mir im Fokus noch die Lu177 bei Prof.. Baum in Bad Berka, was von Hans-J. empfohlen wurde. Hoffentlich bin ich dafür geeignet, nicht so wie
unser Mitleidender MalteR.....tja, wenn dann keine Option mehr da ist, muss ich wohl in die Chemo. Hans-J. beschreibt zwar hier, dass diese die neuen, jetzt auf-
getretenen Metas als besonders aggresiv zu sehen sind und diese durch die Chemo erst recht befeuert werden, aber welche Option habe ich sonst noch.....
Mir wird langsam mulmig.....

Liebe Grüße an alle
Wolfgang

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Wolfgang,

um die angewachsene Tumorlast zu reduzieren bist du gefordert. Das sind Schritte die mühsam sind, individuelle Entscheidungen erfordern - und das eigentlich Schlimme ist - diese Wege mußt du alleine gehen. 

Da diese i.d.R. von den Leitlinien abweichen, wird dich auch kein Schulmediziner unterstützen wollen.

Offene werden dich beraten, aber entscheiden tust du alleine auf eigene Gefahr.
Aber trägst du nicht sowieso die Verantwortung?

Da ja nachweislich die Chemo nicht selektiv wirkt, Ansprecher ca. - optimistische - 20% und nur schnellproliferierte TZ und gerade aktive/sich teilende TZ betroffen, du erreichst nur diese TZ Population. 
Das körpereigene Immunsystem wird durch die Chemo lahmgelegt.

Eine größere Chance hättest du, wenn es gelänge, TZ aus G0 in G1/Mitose zu bringen. Das macht eine Hyperthermie, die jedoch wird mit Chemo nicht angeboten. Ich gehe davon aus, dass eine Sensivitätsanalyse bei Chemo gemacht wird.
Es müßte zwingend Standard sein, zu eruieren, ob der Betroffene überhaupt auf die Chemo anspricht.
Macht wenig Zweck u.a. bei BCL 2 ++ eine Chemo durchzuführen.

Aber doch interessant die Frage, mit welchen komplementären Mitteln BCL 2 wieder negativ wird? 
Macht das die Schulmedizin?
Es sind diese nicht durchgeführten, weitergehenden Untersuchungen zu einer Verbesserung - der Chemo - die weitgehend meine negative Einstellung provoziert und wo ich meine kritische Stimme erhebe. Ja, ich mosere und möchte Verbesserungen.

Dabei verstehe ich mich durchaus auch als Solidarisch mit Betroffenen in dieser Situation und stecke auch Kritik ein.

Letztlich möchte ich damit auch eine Verbesserung herbeiführen, indem mündige kritisch nachfragen und die Ärzteschaft zum Denken und handeln zwingt. Lemmingverhalten und kritikloses Abnicken hat noch nie zu Verbesserungen geführt.

Diese Chance wie im nachfolgenden Link hast du natürlich dann nicht mehr.
http://www.gesundheitsstadt-berlin.de/immunsystem-kann-krebs-in-schlaf-versetzen-1305/
http://www.gesundheitsstadt-berlin.d...sco-2015-6580/




> Und dann steht bei mir im Fokus noch die Lu177 bei Prof.. Baum in Bad Berka, was von Hans-J. empfohlen wurde. Hoffentlich bin ich dafür geeignet, nicht so wie
>  unser Mitleidender MalteR.....tja, wenn dann keine Option mehr da ist, muss ich wohl in die Chemo. Hans-J. beschreibt zwar hier, dass diese die neuen, jetzt auf-
> getretenen Metas als besonders aggressiv zu sehen sind und diese durch die Chemo erst recht befeuert werden, aber welche Option habe ich sonst noch.....


Nee, lieber Wolfgang, empfohlen habe ich Prof. Baum nicht, jedoch die Luthetium 177 ins Spiel gebracht. In Heidelberg wird an der Verbesserung des Radiopharmakons gearbeitet um die Ansprechrate/Uptake zu erhöhen. Es ist einiges in Bewegung und somit ist man auch gezwungen sich immer wieder mit den Bewegungsdaten zu beschäftigen.

Auch die IRE läuft diese Entwicklung durch. Die kritischen Stimmen müssen gehört und bewertet werden. Aber auch die Argumente und Hintergründe der Kritiker sollten kritisch hinterfragt werden.

Tumorlastsenkung an Metastasen sind ein langwieriger Prozeß über mehrere unterschiedliche Therapieformen. 
Mutation und Resistenzen kennen wir jetzt aus den Standardtherapien und die sind nicht vom Himmel gefallen für die neuen Spezies von Metastasen. Wenn niedrig maligne reduziert werden konnten, ein nur kleiner bedingter Erfolg, denn an den eigentlich nun neu entstandenen höher malignen - DNA entdifferenzierten - haben sie nichts bewirkt.
Wenn nun Therapieformen eruiert werden, die eine Chance bieten an der DNA Doppelstrangbrüche herbeizuführen die nicht mehr reparabel sind, ein Erfolg den sich Schwerbetroffene bedienen sollten, ob diese nun in den Leitlinien verankert sind oder nicht.

Gerne  würde ich mich auch Leitliniengerecht und Finanziert bedienen können. 
Aber da ist z. Z. nichts für dich und dein Stadium vorgesehen. Es sei denn du machst noch einmal Xofigo+Hyperthermie.

Somit auch kein Wunder, dass sich Betroffene aufmachen, die vielfach hier so belächelten Komplementären Mittel sowohl zur Senkung der Nebenwirkungen aus den schulmedizinischen Medikamenten, als auch zur Verbesserung des körpereigenen Immunsystems zu entdecken, auszuloten, zu probieren.

Und siehe da, es bringt OS mit LQ. Jedenfalls bei mir. Wie lange? Ich weiß es auch nicht.

 Gruss 
Hans-J.


Eine glückliche Hand lieber Wolfgang

----------


## wolle48

Moin Hans-J.

...werde Manager deiner eigenen Krankheit ! So bin ich unterwegs und lasse mich nicht nach S3 Leitlinien auf eine Schiene schieben. Das dabei hin und wieder
doch die Schulmedizin herhalten muss, lässt sich nicht vermeiden. So habe ich mit Xofigo gut 1 Jahr Lebenszeit gewonnen, jetzt sind andere dran.

Mir ist wichtig:

1. Reduzierung der Tumorlast ( die Prostata schein immer noch ihr unheilvolles Wirken zu haben )
2. Reduzierung der Metastasen

Zu 1) scheint mir die IRE-Methode ganz hilfreich, weil sie schonend und endgültig die Prostata lahmlegt.

Zu 2 ) ich hab da auch meine Zweifel, ob die Chemo den Erfolg zeigt, wie der Prof mir es ausgemalt hat. Nachdem Flutamid und Trenatone nach 6 Monaten aus-
gespielt haben, Xtandi bereits nach 3 Monaten, steht zu befürchten, dass die Chemo auch nicht das bringt, was wir uns erhoffen. Mein logischer Verstand und mein
Bauchgefühl sagt mir einfach, dass die Lu177 Sache zielführend ist, bei Beibehaltung einer guten LQ.

Hannover bietet sowas an, ich habe meine Unterlagen soeben hingefaxt und warte auf Rückmeldung, ob das PSMA-PET/CT die pulmonalen Herde als Krebs oder
Verwucherungen detektiert....hoffentlich zu meinen Gunsten.

Alles Gute
Wolfgang

----------


## d.schmidet

Hallo Wolfgang,
um Zweifel an der Wirksamkeit einer Docetaxel- Chemo zu reduzieren könntest du  das Ansprechen von Docetaxel bei maintrac (Labor Dr. Pachmann) in Bayreuth messen lassen. Kostet mit CTC - Bestimmung knapp 500. Lies hierzu in meinem Profil Aug. 2015.
herzliche Grüße
Dieter




http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=528
und
http://www.maintrac.de/fragen.php

----------


## Hvielemi

> Welche Vorteile hat der Patient, wenn er maintrac durchführen lässt?
> 
> maintrac ermöglicht bei der Therapie eine direkte Sichtweise auf das Therapieansprechen. 
> Es ist somit eine Erfolgskontrolle der angewandten Therapiemaßnahmen. 
> Der Verlauf der Erkrankung kann überwacht werden.


Dazu hat der Prostatakrebs-Patient den PSA-Test zur Verfügung.
Kostet grad mal 5% und ist innert zweier Stunden ausgewertet.

Konrad

----------


## d.schmidet

der PSA-Wert ermöglicht keine Beurteilung ob eine Chemo wirkt. Darum ging es bei Wolle
Dieter

----------


## Hvielemi

> der PSA-Wert ermöglicht keine Beurteilung ob eine Chemo wirkt.


Lieber Dieter 

Bei Prostatakrebs kommen eh nur Docetaxel und Cabacitaxel in Frage. Du müsstest schon etwas Konkretes bieten, eine Studie oder mindestens einen Einzelfall, bei dem der teure Test mehr geboten hätte, als die simple Feststellung eines bei Taxanen seltenen absoluten Therapieversagers.
Entscheidend ist doch eher die Frage, ob der zeitliche und gesundheitliche Aufwand einer Therapie den Gewinn an Zeit und Gesundheit durch die Therapie aufwiege, also die Bilanz. Das sieht wohl bei schmerzenden Knochenmetastasen ganz anders aus, als etwa bei indolenten, aber rasch wachsenden Lymphknoten. 
Kann Maintrac dazu was aussagen?

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Urologe

Stimmt nicht ganz, gelegentlich setze ich auch Endoxxan (Cyclophosphamid) u.a. ein, wenn es das Maintrac Profil hergibt
Und 2 x 1 Tbl. Endoxan nehmen auch Rheumatiker gelegentlich und die Nebenwirkungen sind sehr moderat

----------


## d.schmidet

Hallo Konrad,
durch das hin und her Schreiben scheint irgend wie der Faden verloren gegangen sein.
Der Ausgangspunkt war, dass Wolle in seinem Beitrag Nr.75 unter Punkt.2  Zweifel geäußert hat ob die Chemo entsprechend den Empfehlungen seines Profs. wirkt.
Das Maintrac- Verfahren ist trotz deiner Hinweise eine Möglichkeit zu testen wie man auf Chemos  anspricht. Wenn sich z.B. ein Docetaxel- Ansprechen von 10%  ergibt kann man es lassen. Bei einem Ansprechen von z.B. 90% sollte man es sich überlegen ob man sich eine Chemo antun möchte. Das dies im Moment teuer ist, ist bekannt und hat unser Forums Urologe auch schon berichtet. Aber jeder kann selbst entscheiden ob die bessere Entscheidungsgrundlage  die Kosten rechtfertigt. 
Wünsche dir viel Erfolg bei deiner Doppeltherapie. Ich habe gestern von Zytiga zu Xtandi gewechselt und am letzten Freitag hatte ich meinen ersten Xofigo Zyklus.
Könnte im Moment bereits vor dem Aufstehen wieder ins Bett gehen.
Einen schönen Abend
Dieter

http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=528

----------


## Hvielemi

OK, Dieter,
durch den Beitrag von Urologen FS hab ich mich eines besseren belehren lassen.
Es ist wohl besser, ich schreib nichts mehr über maintrack, bis ich eines Tages
selbst in die Verlegenheit komme, einer Chemotherapie zustimmen zu müssen,
oder eben nicht (womit mir meine Onkologen schon lange in den Ohren liegen).

Sorry für die abrupte Beendung des Gespräches, ich hab mich wohl zu weit
aus dem Fenster gelehnt während der Heimfahrt von Bern im Intercity-Zug.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Urologe

Maintrac teuer?

Jede Zellzahlbestimmung kostet ca. 160 Euro und jedes getestete Medikament ebenfalls.

1x Taxotere kostet ca. 1000 Euro. Hier könnte das System sehr viel Geld sparen.

Das hat z.B. die Bundesknappschaft erkannt und von sich aus eine Kostenübernahme
als jeweilige Einzelfallentscheidung zugesichert!
Da können sich andere KK eine Scheibe von abschneiden.

----------


## d.schmidet

Das scheint nicht mehr der letzte Stand zu sein. Ich habe im Aug. 2015 für CTC und Docetaxel  480,00 bezahlt.
Herzliche Grüße
Dieter

----------


## Urologe

Schauen Sie genau, wurde nur einfach CTC oder zusätzlich PSA-Markierung, PSMA-MArkierung gemacht.
Jede einzelne Testung kostet und hier im Link das Anforderungsformular:

http://www.laborpachmann.de/pdf/UA/U...achmann%20.pdf

----------


## Hans-J.

Danke FS und Dieter für die kleine Abschweifung zu den CTC's.
Nicht nur die Erkenntnisse um die CTC's müssen laufend ergänzt werden, auch die Preise verändern sich zu unseren Gunsten.

Neues gibt es auch:



> Der CTC-Wert scheint hinsichtlich der Vorhersage  von Therapieeffekten sogar aussagekräftiger zu sein als der PSA-Wert. _So wird beim  metastasierten Prostatakarzinom nicht nur häufig eine mangelnde Korrelation des  PSA-Wertes mit der Tumorlast bzw. des PSA-Verlaufs mit der Progression in den  bildgebenden Staginguntersuchungen beobachtet. Eine Reduktion des PSA-Werts hat in der frühen Phase der Therapie offenbar auch  keinen prognostischen Wert. „Es wurde gezeigt, dass, wenn man die Androgenrezeptor-Aktivität  medikamentös moduliert, man dadurch den PSA-Wert herunterregulieren kann, ohne  dass dies notwendigerweise einen Effekt auf das Tumorwachstum hat“, so Pantel  zu den möglichen Gründen._


_

_Neue Technologien wie das  Next-Generation-Sequencing erlauben jetzt aber nicht mehr nur eine  Quantifizierung, sondern auch eine molekulare Charakterisierung der CTC. Damit  eröffnen sich neue, vielversprechende Möglichkeiten für ein Echtzeitmonitoring  der mit dem malignen Geschehen einher gehenden molekularen Veränderungen. Denn  die molekulare Analyse einer einzigen Biopsie eines Tumors oder einer Metastase  ist oft nicht repräsentativ für die Gesamterkrankung.




> „Wir möchten mithilfe der molekularen Charakterisierung aber auch herausfinden,  welche CTC die Eigenschaft haben, sich in ein Sekundärorgan einzunisten und in  diesem Metastasen zu bilden“, so  Pantel.


Den Komplettlink:
http://www.medscapemedizin.de/artikelansicht/4903076

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## d.schmidet

Auf meiner Rechnung steht: MAINTRAC vitale zirkulierende Tumorzellen, quantitativ       134,07 
                                         Zyt. Untersuchung zur Krebsdiagnostik                                13,64 
                                          Ausführlicher schriftlicher Befund                                        17,43 

                                        Chemosensitivität  der zirkulierenden Tumorzellen
                                        gegen  Docetaxel                                                               299,14 

Die Ergebnisse sind in meinem Profil vom  24.08.2015 zu lesen
Wünsche allen einen schönen Abend
Dieter


http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=528&page=report

----------


## wolle48

Hallo liebe Mitbetroffene,

ich wollte berichten, wie nach meinem Besuch beim Prostata-Centrum in Offenbach der Stand der Dinge ist.

Nachdem ich zweieinviertel Stunden im MRT lag, fand das Gespräch mit Professer Stehling statt. Hiernach habe ich 3 Baustellen:

1. multiple Lungenmetastasen, die aber mikroskopisch klein sind und sich von 06/15 zu 10/15 nicht verändert haben
2.  vielfältige Durchsetzung der Wirbelsäule und auch teilweise der Rippen  mit Metas in unterschiedlicher Größe, die aber nicht als momentan  bedrohlich
    anzusehen sind. Bis auf die Beckenschaufel und den  Oberschenkelhalsknochen, hier scheinen die Metas etwas schneller zu  wachsen...
3. und jetzt kommts ganz dick....Infiltation des  Blasenbodens durch die Kapselüberschreitung. Diese muss umgehend  behandelt werden, weil die Blase sonst
    perforiert wird und der Urin, na ja, dahin läuft, wo er nicht hin soll.

Das  war natürlich für mich ein Schock schlechthin. Weniger die Metas in  Lunge, zu denen er sagte, sollte man engmaschig beobachten, die scheinen  einfach da zu
sein aber rühren sich irgendwie nicht.

Zu  meiner Frage, ob er mit der IRE-Behandlung wenigstens die Metas in der  Wirbelsäule behandeln kann, war seine Aussage so, ja, ginge, man müsse  aber die
Herde anbohren, um mit den Drähten an den Krebsherd zu  kommen. Er riet hiervon ab, zumal ich ja keine Schmerzen habe. Sollten  diese auftauchen, könne
man das dann machen und zusätzlich mit Zement  (?) füllen, dann ginge der Krebs auch kaputt. An der Stelle habe ich  ungläubig geschaut...seis drum.

Aber das kapselüberschreitende  Wachstum, welches bereits das Unheil angerichtet hat, wäre eine Option  für IRE. Die Drähte könnten sehr päzise gesetzt werden,
um das  Tumorgewebe am Blasenboden zu zerstören, gleichzeitig würde eine  Chemotherapeutikum dort gesetzt, was dann hoffentlich den Krebs dort  vollständig
ausmerzt. 

Hört sich gut an. Aber auf den Kosten  von 12 - 15.000 Euro könnte ich sitzenbleiben, wenn meine PKV die nicht  übernimmt. Das muss ich erstmal abklären.
Mit diesem Ergebnis bin ich  dann hier zu meinem Onkologen ( ich muss sagen, er ist Onko für  Hämatologie ) als Freund gelaufen um mit ihm das ganze
zu besprechen.  Er hat dann sofort in der Uro-Onkologie für Mittwoch einen Termin  gemacht, den warte ich erstmal ab und bereite mich auf dieses Gespräch
mit  gezielten Fragen vor. Nachdem ich im Beitrag von Konrad viel über das  CyberKnife lesen konnte, werde ich diese Option ganz gezielt zur Sprache  bringen,
sie erscheint mir neben der IRE als zweite, schonende  Behandlung möglich. Ich muss jetzt nur rausfinden, wo hier die nächste  Klinik ist, die das anbietet....
Natürlich war wieder mal die Rede  vom Beginn der Chemo, ich hätte auch die Möglichkeit, hier in eine  laufende Studie ( Viable-Studie ) zu kommen, die sich mit
dentristischen  Zellen befasst und die das Imunsystem ins laufen bringen soll. Wenn ich  Pech habe, lande ich aber im Placebo-Arm, was mir dann nix bringt,  ausser
den bekannten NWs der Chemo.

Nun denn, schau ich mal  gespannt auf das Gespräch am Mittwoch und werde hier weiter berichten.  Ich steck den Kopf noch lange nicht in den Sand.

Herzliche Grüße
Wolfgang

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Wolfgang,



> Ich muss jetzt nur rausfinden, wo hier die nächste  Klinik ist, die das anbietet....


dafür musst Du nicht weit laufen:
http://www.accuray.com/treatment-cen...search=Germany 
Ralf

----------


## wolle48

Moin liebe Forumsgemeinde,

so, nun bin ich schlauer, was die CyberKnife-Geschichte angeht.

Die Anfrage bei der Charite in Berlin war leider negativ, mit dem CyberKnife kann man die Behandlungsränder nicht so präzise abgrenzen wie mit einer
klassischen Bestrahlung. Die aber wäre sicher möglich und auch mit gutem Erfolg durchzuführen ( Linear-Beschleuniger ). Sowas haben wir hier in BS
und das werde ich mal morgen in der Urologie abfragen.

Die Chemo bringt hier nix, allein eine Bestrahlung oder die IRE-Methode ( so Prof. Stehling in Offenbach )kann da was machen.

Ich komme mir vor wie ein Amokläufer.....aber was tut man nicht alles, um die bestmögliche Therapie in meiner Situation zu bekommen. Schade, vom
CyberKnife hatte ich mir einiges versprochen...

Ich werde weiter berichten

Herzliche Grüße
Wolfgang

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Wolfgang,

wenn Du Dich nicht selbst kümmerst, kümmert sich keiner. Ich bin sicher, dass sich Deine (Amok-) Lauferei irgendwann auszahlt und drücke Dir die Daumen.

Viel Glück

WernerE

----------


## wolle48

...danke, WernerE, hoffentlich wird es denn so sein !

Nunmehr habe ich soeben auch aus Bottrop von Dr. Löwey aus dem FUS-Zentrum, die die MRgFUS-Behandlung anbieten, die Nachricht bekommen, dass sich
diese Methode erst an die richtet, die Schmerzen in der Wirbelsäule haben. Gottseidank ist das bei mir noch nicht der Fall, aber wenn, dann machen die das mit
gutem Erfolg.....

Also bleiben mir nur noch als Behandlungsoption übrig

-  IRE zur Beseitigung der Infiltration des Blasenbodens, alternativ

-  eine Linear-Bestrahlung

- und zur Vermeidung des Metastasenprogresses eine Chemo, sonst kriegt man die nicht zum Stillstand oder Remission.

Oder hat hier jemand anderer eine bessere Idee, wie mir geholfen werden kann ???

Danke und herzliche Grüße
Wolfgang

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Wolfgang,




> Oder hat hier jemand anderer eine bessere Idee, wie mir geholfen werden kann ???


lote noch die Luthetium 177 aus, die systemische Therapie mit dem Betastrahler könnte die gesamte Metastasen und TZ Last senken. 
Danach stünden dir immer noch die weiteren Optionen offen.

Vielleicht ist die IRE mit Chemo (lokal) dann auch schon wieder etwas Weiter in der Entwicklung.

Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass GA 68 an das PSMA Eiweiß andockt für die Lu. 177

Hans-J.

----------


## wolle48

Hans-J.,

ja, da bin ich aktuell dran und habe auch schon vorgestern bei Prof. Baum angefragt und im groben Zügen den letzten Stand der Dinge aufgezeigt.

Auch er riet mir, sofort einen Termin zu machen, um abzuklären, ob die Marker bei mir anschlagen und die LU177 erfolgreich sein kann. Im Infoblatt ist die
Methode als sehr erfolgreich beschrieben und meine Logik sagt mir, dass das auch ein gangbarer Weg ist, meine Sache vorerst in den Grif zu bekommen.

Ich wehre mich, solange es geht, gegen eine Chemo.....!!!!

Danke Hans-J. für die Motivation, hier nochmals nachzuhaken !

Viele Grüße
Wolfgang

----------


## Hvielemi

> Die Anfrage bei der Charite in Berlin war leider negativ, 
> mit dem CyberKnife kann man die Behandlungsränder nicht so 
> präzise abgrenzen wie mit einer klassischen Bestrahlung.


Bitte beachte bei der Wahl der Photonenkanone bitte, dass alles,
was auf am Körper aufgemalte Filzstift-Kreuze zielt, um eine 
Grössenordnung ungenauer abgrenzt, als was während der Bestrahlung
laufend den Tumor lokalisiert und dann entsprechend korrigiert,
also IGRT, Image-Guided-Radio-Therapy.

Es muss ja nicht gleich das filigrane Cyberknife sein, das vor jedem
der hunterten von Mini-Feldern, die es im Verlaufe einer Sitzung schiesst,
ein räumliches Röntgenbild mit dem Bestrahlungsplan abgleicht.
Aber wenn es dir um die besonders genaue Abgrenzung geht,
sollte es schon IGRT sein. Ob IMRT gegenüber 3D einen Vorteil
bringe, findet man erst beim Erstellen des Bestrahlungsplanes raus.
Selbst auf IMRT-tauglichen Maschinen, die also den Strahl in der
Intensität modulieren können, wird oft 3D gefahren. In Sachen
Angenzungsgenauigkeit ist das dasselbe, nur handwerklich dürfte
es sehr viel bequemer sein, einen Multileaf-Kollimator zu programmieren, 
als individuelle Bleischablonen herzustellen und in den Strahlengang
einzusetzen.

Aber wie gesagt:
Filzstift auf der Haut ohne Röntgen-Lagekontrolle ist per se ungenau.
Die neuen Maschinen wie Tomotherapie, Novalis, TrueBeam oder eben 
auch das vollkommen anders aufgebaute Cyberknife sind alle IGRT-gesteuert. 
Cyberknife kann übrigens weder 3D noch IMRT (abgesehen von den 
neuesten beiden Maschinen in München und Bern). Stattdessen strahlt es 
kleinste Teilfelder aus vielen Richtungen und erreicht dadurch eine klar
schärfere Abgrenzung als die "klassische" Bestrahlung mit ihren
vier bis sieben Feldern - Soviel zum Unsinn, den neulich irgendjemand
aus der Charité verzapft haben soll.

Aber in vielen Fällen reicht auch weiterhin die Genauigkeit
von "klassischen", nicht bildgesteuerten Maschinen aus.


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## wolle48

Konrad,

vielen Dank für diese -mal wieder - interessante Betrachtungsweise verschiedener Bestrahlungsmöglichkeiten.

In meiner Sache fahre ich jetzt zweigleisig, und zwar Prof. Baum in Bad Berka, wie von Hans-J. vorgeschlagen und hier in der Urologie eine Sicht auf die
Blasenhalsinfiltration. Im Übrigen steht in dem Entlassungsbericht aus Magdeburg " Verdacht auf....". Prof. Stehling in Offenbach machte mich zwar auch darauf
aufmerksam, aber ich weiß nicht, ob er das aus dem Bericht aus MD übernommen hat. Manchemal beschleicht mich das Gefühl, hier wird dem Patienten mehr erzählt, um an sein Geld zu kommen, was durch eine normale, wie von dir beschriebene Bestrahlung, auch erreicht werden kann. Zumal ich sehr wahrscheinlich auf den rd. 12.000 Euronen sitzen bleiben werde....

Jetzt schau ich mal, was der Uro-Onkologe am 3.11. nach Sichtung der MRT-Bilder sagt, dann habe ich zwei Aussagen und kann mich danach richten...hoffentlich
gleichlautende, sonst geht die Sucherei nach einem 3. wieder los.

Du kannst dir denken, was jetzt hier zu dir stehen würde, ich verkneife es mir, trotzdem es mich sehr berührt !

Beste Grüße
Wolfgang

----------


## wolle48

Hallo liebe Forumsgemeinde,

heute mal ein update zu meiner Krankengeschichte.

Ich hatte ja berichtet, dass ich Kontakt zur Zentralklinik in Bad Berka aufgenommen habe. Am 12.11. war ich dort, um feststellen zu lassen, ob die RLT mittels
LU177 bei mir Erfolg haben wird.

Heute erheilt ich von Prof. Baum die persönliche Nachricht, dass das GaPSMA-PET/CT angeschlagen hat und ich - gottseidank - für die Therapie infrage komme.
Leider haben sich bei der Untersuchung auch kleinste metastasierte Lymphknoten im Bauchraum gezeigt, an denen ich aber nicht sterben werde.....so Prof. Baum.
Die bereits im CT sichtbaren Metastasen entlang der Wirbelsäule sind nochmals bestätigt worden, sind aber noch relativ klein und damit der Therapie besonders
zugänglich.

Also mache ich mich auf, um mich vom 23.11. eine Woche im wunderschönen Bad Berka  behandeln zu lassen. 

Kann mir jemand hier im Forum, der auch diese Therapie dort oder in München oder Bonn bekommen hat, etwas zur Kostenübernahme der KV sagen? Ich bin
privat und die vier Monatspackungen von Xtandi von jeweils rd. 4000 Euronen hat meine PKV auch anstandslos übernommen, aber die stehen ja im Leistungs-
katalog der KV's....

Beste Grüße an alle
Wolfgang

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Wolfgang,

schön, dass Gallium angedockt hat. Professor Baum hat ja schon Erfahrungen in der stationären Aufnahme und die Quarantäne wirst du auch überleben.
Dadurch ergibt sich ein gewisses Abrechnungsprocedere, welches i.d. R. zu keinen KK Problemen führen sollte.

Ob eine Vorweg Anmeldung bei der PK guter Stil wäre würde ich mit der Vorzimmerdame bei H. Prof. Baum abklären.
Ich habe es bei Xofigo so gehandhabt.




> Die bereits im CT sichtbaren Metastasen entlang der Wirbelsäule sind nochmals bestätigt worden, sind aber noch relativ klein und damit der Therapie besonders
>  zugänglich.


Auf den Zitatsatz sollte dein Augenmerk besonders liegen.

Die kleinen Lymphknoten werden sicherlich erwischt.

Du kennst meine Einstellung zur Tumorlastsenkung. Sei sicher, dass jede Tumorlastsenkung dir OS bringt. Und kleine Metastasen können sehr schnell mutieren.
Also weg damit.
Wachsen Sie an und erfahren Behandlungen wie ADT's, RT's, Chemo's  hast du Metastasen die kaum noch einer Behandlung zugeführt werden können.

Ich bin ein sehr gutes Beispiel dafür. Lerne bitte daraus und entwickele es weiter, baue auf die Fehler Betroffener auf und scheue dich nicht neue Wege einzuschlagen.
Du mußt dir selber helfen, indem du nicht das weitermachst, was dir die Leitlinienapostel verkünden und dir keinen Benefit gibt. ( Außer einem sehr kurzen Erfolgserlebnis mit dann wieder Progress.
Nur Kaschierung mit der Folge von weiterer Mutation der Metastasen.

Und behalte für alle Fälle, die MRg FUS bei Knochenmetastasen, Xofigo für die systemische Metastasierung bei überwiegender Knochenmetastasierung, die LU 177 und die noch folgenden neuen Trojaner Terbium, Wismut u.a. im Blick. Aber auch die IRE oder RCT oder auch die neuere Entwicklung der RCT mit Gleich oder Hochfrequenzstrom und lokaler Chemo sind Ansätze die in Einzelfällen funktionieren.

Viel Erfolg in Bad Berka.
Hans-J.

----------


## JoergK

Lieber Wolfgang,

 nachdem ich schon länger von dir - zumindest in diesem Thread - nichts Neues gehört habe, frage ich mal nach. Wie geht es dir bei/nach der RLT-Therapie mittels LU177 ? Verläuft alles zur Zufriedenheit und gibt es Verbesserungen zu berichten ?
Mittlerweile denkt mein Bruder auch über einen eventuellen Einsatz einer RLT nach. Da wären alle diesbezüglichen Erkenntnisse bzw. Erfahrungen sehr hilfreich.

Servus
Jörg

----------


## wolle48

Guten Morgen Jörg,

ich habe mich ein wenig zurück gehalten mit meiner Berichterstattung, bis ich den 2. Durchgang am 7.2. in Bad Berka hatte.

Das Kontroll-PET/CT hat von November bis Februar leider eine zunehmende Metastasierung des Skeletts gezeigt, wobei nicht berichtet wurde, ob die alten Läsionen zum Stillstand
oder Rückbildung gekommen sind, das werde ich diese Woche noch telefonisch klären. Der Bericht zum PET lag erst nach meiner Entlassung vor. Aber offenbar hat der 2. Zyklus
doch Wirkung gezeigt, denn ich hatte 3 Tage heftige Schmerzen in der rechten Hüfte, die ziemlich durchsetzt ist mit Metastasen; ich betrachte die Schmerzen als gutes Zeichen.

Den 3. Zyklus bekomme ich Anfang April, dann werden wir sehen, ob sich im Gesamtbild meines Skeletts etwas tut. Immerhin hat das LU 177 optimal an den Krebszellen angedockt,
so dass dann da auch was passieren sollte...hoffe ich.

Mein Zustand ist leider nicht so, wie ich es mir wünsche, ich leide an Appetitmangel und habe auch ziemlich abgenommen, kommt aber die letzten Tage zum Stillstand, also Tendenz
nach oben...:-) Allgemeine Schlappheit und Kurzatmigkeit sind weiterhin vorhanden, ich kämpfe dagegen mit viel Bewegung.

Ich hoffe, deinem Bruder geht es nach der Chemo doch etwas besser. Die LU 177 ist kein Spaziergang, aber für uns Schwerstbetroffene eine Option, um das Leben so weit wie es
geht zu verlängern. Ich hbe heute Kontakt mit demm Ärzteteam Dr. Nesselhut in Duderstadt aufgenommen, um zu klären, ob eine Behandlung mit dentristischen Zellen für mich
in Betracht kommt. Ich werde hier weiter dazu berichten....

Viele Grüße
Wolfgang

----------

